# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Suitors and Sweethearts IC {HSHC}

## Lentrax

It is a crisp, clear day as you make your way through the town to the prestigious Fujiyoka Academy. You take a breath of almost sweet Spring air and sigh.

A slow breeze Carries with it the falling cherry blossoms, and you turn in the direction they come from to find yourself looking into one of the citys parks. Checking the time, you feel you have the time for a small detour, and enter the park.

It isnt long before you start hearing music. Music? This early? Must be something special.

As you debate whether to go find the source of the music or not, the tone shifts, and the music becomes haunting, almost ethereal. And cherry blossoms fall, caressing your face and settling on your hair.

*Spoiler: Scene 1!*
Show

This is an unopposed roll.

Skill: D6. Use your wit and intuition to find the music! +1 VP

Luck: D6. Stumble upon the right part of the park as you aimlessly wander in search. +1VP

Note on rolling: just post your advantages and the total bonus you get to your roll. I will make all the rolls once everyone has posted.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna picks up her ears at the pound of the music. Its ethereal, beautiful, and difficult to tell which direction the music is coming from. Still
She opens up on her phone a map of the park, cross-referencing the areas with the best acoustics with what would be in earshot.
"Im just wandering, anyway. Theres not THAT many places to check."
The girl's dark braided hair and bright blue eyes  rare, for a girl with Nubian descent, but not impossible  are her more distinctive feature, along with the bright smile that she takes everywhere she goes.

*Spoiler: Roll!*
Show


I will use Strong Skill and Problem Solver to logic my way into finding out where the music is coming from. +3, so about a 66% change of success. These parameters are acceptable.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi makes his way through the park, enjoying the sound of music gently playing throughout the lightly wooded park. For the first day of school, the genderfluid teen was presenting more masculine - a boys school uniform adorned them as they wander the park. His dark hair though remained unruly: long for a boy, short for a girl, and just right for Naomi. 

He pauses at one of the trees and looks up, closing his eyes and drinking in the smell of the flowers. A new year. A new school. But the same expectations from his parents. _Youll have to take your studies seriously one of these days. You think youll be a child forever? You have to be planning for your future now!_ But he didnt _want_ to be worried about the future. He wanted to enjoy the moment he was in right now. He takes another breath. The music and cherry blossoms fill his senses, and Naomi walks wherever in the park his feet take him.

As he wanders, Naomi hears a familiar voice. *Hey dude! Havent seen you all break!* A taller boy runs up to him, snapping Naomi out of his reflection. 

Hey, Yuta, long time no see! Yuta was one of Naomis mischievous friends since the end of grade school, beginning of middle school. He was a good bit taller than Naomi, and loved to dye his hair, much to the frustration of teachers. They were no longer going to the same high school though, so it was weird running into him in the park. Maybe he was just cutting class entirely?

*Come on! I thought of you immediately, youre gonna wanna see this.*
*Spoiler*
Show

Neutral Luck, School Queen (+2)

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka walked through the park, her short spiky red hair blew a bit in the wind. She had various wigs she would wear especially when cosplaying. She heard the music playing and decided to run to find the source. Of course that was always a risk because when she ran there was always a chance she would take a hard spill. Still, this music was so fascinating as if it came from one of her favorite anime. She tried to focus on the source but that meant she was not watching where she was going.

*Spoiler*
Show

 Luck with Accident-Prone as likely she will accidentally tumble into the source.  +2 on Luck if doable.

----------


## jamieth

A girl sitting in the back of a black limo is what one might call a classic Japanese beauty - petite, porcelain-skinned, with straight black hair. She is wearing a perfectly fitted Fujiyoka uniform, and the short skirt reveals her slim legs - no stockings, just a pair of impeccably white socks inside the simple but elegant flat-heel shoes.
Suddenly, something catches Sakura's attention and, after closing her eyes for several seconds and listening to the melody coming in through the open window, she asks the driver with a polite smile, *"Jinguji-san, could you stop the car please? I want to take a walk."*
Getting out of the car and pulling out her luggage - a school bag in one hand, a sports bag in the other, a hoop hanging over her shoulder - she waves the driver goodbye and - knowing perfectly well she has time to spare - heads straight in the direction of the sound, into the park.

*Spoiler*
Show

Strong Skill; Renaissance Lady; Graceful for a total of 6 automatically

----------


## Illven

Well it was an easy task to locate the direction of the music. Then, once you have a direction mentally compare it to an overlay of the park to find the shortest route.

Just need to. That's when the glasses wearing dorky 5'2 blonde, started walking. And unfortunately real life doesn't always go like she plans.

She was sideclocked by a bike, and with a gasp did her obviously worn sweater and shirt rip into pieces revealing her incredibly curvaceous frame that had been covered up by the sweater 

Eek! Don't look! She squealed cherry red.

*Spoiler*
Show


Strong skill, Honor student, peeping tom

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna picks up her ears at the pound of the music. Its ethereal, beautiful, and difficult to tell which direction the music is coming from. Still
> She opens up on her phone a map of the park, cross-referencing the areas with the best acoustics with what would be in earshot.
> "Im just wandering, anyway. Theres not THAT many places to check."
> The girl's dark braided hair and bright blue eyes  rare, for a girl with Nubian descent, but not impossible  are her more distinctive feature, along with the bright smile that she takes everywhere she goes.
> 
> *Spoiler: Roll!*
> Show
> 
> 
> I will use Strong Skill and Problem Solver to logic my way into finding out where the music is coming from. +3, so about a 66% change of success. These parameters are acceptable.





> Naomi makes his way through the park, enjoying the sound of music gently playing throughout the lightly wooded park. For the first day of school, the genderfluid teen was presenting more masculine - a boys school uniform adorned them as they wander the park. His dark hair though remained unruly: long for a boy, short for a girl, and just right for Naomi. 
> 
> He pauses at one of the trees and looks up, closing his eyes and drinking in the smell of the flowers. A new year. A new school. But the same expectations from his parents. _Youll have to take your studies seriously one of these days. You think youll be a child forever? You have to be planning for your future now!_ But he didnt _want_ to be worried about the future. He wanted to enjoy the moment he was in right now. He takes another breath. The music and cherry blossoms fill his senses, and Naomi walks wherever in the park his feet take him.
> 
> As he wanders, Naomi hears a familiar voice. *Hey dude! Havent seen you all break!* A taller boy runs up to him, snapping Naomi out of his reflection. 
> 
> Hey, Yuta, long time no see! Yuta was one of Naomis mischievous friends since the end of grade school, beginning of middle school. He was a good bit taller than Naomi, and loved to dye his hair, much to the frustration of teachers. They were no longer going to the same high school though, so it was weird running into him in the park. Maybe he was just cutting class entirely?
> 
> *Come on! I thought of you immediately, youre gonna wanna see this.*
> ...





> Haruka walked through the park, her short spiky red hair blew a bit in the wind. She had various wigs she would wear especially when cosplaying. She heard the music playing and decided to run to find the source. Of course that was always a risk because when she ran there was always a chance she would take a hard spill. Still, this music was so fascinating as if it came from one of her favorite anime. She tried to focus on the source but that meant she was not watching where she was going.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
>  Luck with Accident-Prone as likely she will accidentally tumble into the source.  +2 on Luck if doable.





> A girl sitting in the back of a black limo is what one might call a classic Japanese beauty - petite, porcelain-skinned, with straight black hair. She is wearing a perfectly fitted Fujiyoka uniform, and the short skirt reveals her slim legs - no stockings, just a pair of impeccably white socks inside the simple but elegant flat-heel shoes.
> Suddenly, something catches Sakura's attention and, after closing her eyes for several seconds and listening to the melody coming in through the open window, she asks the driver with a polite smile, *"Jinguji-san, could you stop the car please? I want to take a walk."*
> Getting out of the car and pulling out her luggage - a school bag in one hand, a sports bag in the other, a hoop hanging over her shoulder - she waves the driver goodbye and - knowing perfectly well she has time to spare - heads straight in the direction of the sound, into the park.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Strong Skill; Renaissance Lady; Graceful for a total of 6 automatically





> Well it was an easy task to locate the direction of the music. Then, once you have a direction mentally compare it to an overlay of the park to find the shortest route.
> 
> Just need to. That's when the glasses wearing dorky 5'2 blonde, started walking. And unfortunately real life doesn't always go like she plans.
> 
> She was sideclocked by a bike, and with a gasp did her obviously worn sweater and shirt rip into pieces revealing her incredibly curvaceous frame that had been covered up by the sweater 
> 
> Eek! Don't look! She squealed cherry red.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...


It doesn't take long for you to find the source of the music. As you walk deeper into the park, you take a path leading you along the riverbank. As the path winds along, you start coming across artists of all kinds, all of whom are performing their arts for folk. There are a few painters and drawers, selling portraits and landscapes, and willing to do on the spot art for you if you are willing to pay for the privilege. There are a couple of dancers, performing to small portable speakers playing all kinds of music.

But as you go along the waterfront, you find a small crowd gathered around where the hauntingly ethereal music is coming from. A guitar is playing out over the sounds of all the other artists, and across the river, and it tus at you, pulling you in.

One by one, you push your way through the crowd, all trying to get to the front to see who is playing.

And as you do, you find a girl, wearing the same uniform as all of you. She has silver hair that sweeps down her back all the way to her hips, currently held back solely by the headphones she is wearing that is connected to the guitar by way of the small speaker at the ground at her feet where an open guitar case holds a variety of coins and not a few paper bills. Her eyes are closed, and she strums along, she begins to sing, surprisingly in English.

_Close your eyes and lose yourself
In a medieval mood
Taste the treasures and sing the tunes
Under a Violet Moon

Tis my delight on a shiny night
The seasons of a year
To keep the lanterns burning bright
Under a Violet Moon

Raise your hats and your glasses too
We will dance the whole night through
We're going back to a time we knew
Under a Violet Moon_

As she finishes the song, she bows deeply, thanking the gathered audience. As she comes up from her bow, she checks her watch and then pushes the headphones back off her ears.

Thank you so much! But I must be finishing now. Thank you for enjoying my playing for you! She bows again. Several people drop more coins into her case as they leave, heading off now that she is finished playing. The girl settles onto her knees, as she starts gathering the coins and notes out of the guitar case so she can put the instrument inside.

----------


## jamieth

Sakura walks through the park, absorbing sights and sounds, rather surprised to see such a vibrant art scene at such an early hour. _Never knew there was a place like this in our city...

_Wondering how much else does she miss everyday from the window of the car, she eventually gets to the source of the music that drew her here in the first place. Sakura's small frame and unwillingness to get rough put her at a disadvantage when it comes to making her way through the crowd, so eventually she has to listen to the concert from the back, though she gets enough of the view through the cracks in the crowd to take a decent look at the singer and, looking around, to notice several other students wearing the same Fujiyoka uniform.

As the performer starts rounding up, Sakura finds herself at a conundrum once again. _Should I pay for the performance? If so, how much? Are there some unspoken standarts that people who frequent such events are aware of? Would it be a break of protocol to pay too much?_ All these, amd more, questions are strictly academic either way, because Sakura doesn't have any money on her. Cash money, that is.

_At the very least_, she makes a mental note to herself, checking her watch and making sure she need to start making ehr way towards the school as well, _I should try to find her at school. Maybe treating her to a lunch would work as a tip replacement..._

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka stood up and tidied herself off. It had been so embarrassing to trip and fall but at least no one seemed to have noticed. They had been distracted by something else. She glanced up and then noticed why. The beautiful girl with the guitar was the one who had been creating this music. How sweet. She could really play and the song was quite haunting. That was Haruka's style.  She pulled out a coin and tossed it into the case. "She must go to my school." Haruka mused.  Hopefully they would have a chance to meet there.

----------


## Esprit15

Whats so impressive that you have to drag me along without telling me?

*Not what. Who.*

That doesnt change my question!

The enby is dragged along by his friend though, and soon the girls voice begins to come through under the music. Oh, she _is_ really good. Yuta notices Naomis demeanor change and smiles. *Told ya youd want to see this.*

***

Naomi sways to himself as he listens to the music, returning to the mental space he was in before Yuta grabbed him. As the girl wraps up, he steps forward and drops two thousand yen notes in the guitar case. Thank you for that. Youre really talented. Do you go to school around here, Miss? he trails off, hoping for a name.

----------


## Lentrax

> Sakura walks through the park, absorbing sights and sounds, rather surprised to see such a vibrant art scene at such an early hour. _Never knew there was a place like this in our city...
> 
> _Wondering how much else does she miss everyday from the window of the car, she eventually gets to the source of the music that drew her here in the first place. Sakura's small frame and unwillingness to get rough put her at a disadvantage when it comes to making her way through the crowd, so eventually she has to listen to the concert from the back, though she gets enough of the view through the cracks in the crowd to take a decent look at the singer and, looking around, to notice several other students wearing the same Fujiyoka uniform.
> 
> As the performer starts rounding up, Sakura finds herself at a conundrum once again. _Should I pay for the performance? If so, how much? Are there some unspoken standarts that people who frequent such events are aware of? Would it be a break of protocol to pay too much?_ All these, amd more, questions are strictly academic either way, because Sakura doesn't have any money on her. Cash money, that is.
> 
> _At the very least_, she makes a mental note to herself, checking her watch and making sure she need to start making ehr way towards the school as well, _I should try to find her at school. Maybe treating her to a lunch would work as a tip replacement..._


Sakura finds that it is indeed time to head to school. Based on the distance from the park to the school, there should be _just_ enough time to make it on time.




> Haruka stood up and tidied herself off. It had been so embarrassing to trip and fall but at least no one seemed to have noticed. They had been distracted by something else. She glanced up and then noticed why. The beautiful girl with the guitar was the one who had been creating this music. How sweet. She could really play and the song was quite haunting. That was Haruka's style.  She pulled out a coin and tossed it into the case. "She must go to my school." Haruka mused.  Hopefully they would have a chance to meet there.


As you toss the coin in, since she is not playing she takes the time to smile up at you. Thank you. I hope you enjoyed the performance.




> Whats so impressive that you have to drag me along without telling me?
> 
> *Not what. Who.*
> 
> That doesnt change my question!
> 
> The enby is dragged along by his friend though, and soon the girls voice begins to come through under the music. Oh, she _is_ really good. Yuta notices Naomis demeanor change and smiles. *Told ya youd want to see this.*
> 
> ***
> ...


Fujiwara Kotone, she says, by way of introduction. Thank you.

She continues gathering up the things and putting her guitar away.

----------


## Esprit15

_A name but no school. Guess she wouldnt want to say that in front of a crowd._ Naomi thinks to himself. Do you do hired gigs, or do I just have to hope to catch public performances in the park? Oh, uh, Im Myagawa Naomi, by the way. You can spell it with mi as in beautiful, or mi as in self. Either one, he says, getting slightly flustered as he introduces himself.

----------


## TerrickTerran

"I did. It reminds me of a favorite anime of mine." Haruka tried not to blush as she usually did not share information after just meeting someone.  There was something about her though that made her feel relaxed. She hoped they would meet again soon and with fewer people.

----------


## jamieth

> Sakura finds that it is indeed time to head to school. Based on the distance from the park to the school, there should be _just_ enough time to make it on time.


Well, "just in time" doesn't mean late, after all. No way she would be late, the daughter of Hijisaki family can't afford tardiness. Everything else will ahve to wait until lunch. Thinking that, Sakura heads towards the school at a brisk pace, although taking care to not look in a hurry. Just as she passes by the musician girl packing her things, she just has time to hear, 



> Fujiwara Kotone, she says, by way of introduction. Thank you.


_Fujiwara Kotone-san_, she makes another mental note and heads onward, murmuring in English under her breath,
_"Cheers to the knight and days of old,
The beggars and the thieves,
Living in anenchanted wood
under a violet moon..."_

----------


## Xihirli

"Hello, Fujiwara," Menna says, offering a hand to help her up once her objects were gathered.
You don't help someone gather their money, that's untoward. 
"My name is Menna  I think we're going to the same school. Want to walk together?" She offers to specifically Fujiwara, though she supposes the others might tag along as well  they all seemed spellbound by this songstress.

----------


## Lentrax

> _A name but no school. Guess she wouldnt want to say that in front of a crowd._ Naomi thinks to himself. Do you do hired gigs, or do I just have to hope to catch public performances in the park? Oh, uh, Im Myagawa Naomi, by the way. You can spell it with mi as in beautiful, or mi as in self. Either one, he says, getting slightly flustered as he introduces himself.


Her head tilts to the side. Isn't Naomi a girl's name?




> "I did. It reminds me of a favorite anime of mine." Haruka tried not to blush as she usually did not share information after just meeting someone.  There was something about her though that made her feel relaxed. She hoped they would meet again soon and with fewer people.


Then I did my best. Thank you.




> Well, "just in time" doesn't mean late, after all. No way she would be late, the daughter of Hijisaki family can't afford tardiness. Everything else will ahve to wait until lunch. Thinking that, Sakura heads towards the school at a brisk pace, although taking care to not look in a hurry. Just as she passes by the musician girl packing her things, she just has time to hear, 
> 
> _Fujiwara Kotone-san_, she makes another mental note and heads onward, murmuring in English under her breath,
> _"Cheers to the knight and days of old,
> The beggars and the thieves,
> Living in anenchanted wood
> under a violet moon..."_


Sakura heads to school. Confident that she will see the girl again.




> "Hello, Fujiwara," Menna says, offering a hand to help her up once her objects were gathered.
> You don't help someone gather their money, that's untoward. 
> "My name is Menna  I think we're going to the same school. Want to walk together?" She offers to specifically Fujiwara, though she supposes the others might tag along as well  they all seemed spellbound by this songstress.


I still have to get all my things together, and then get something to eat. I'll get there when I get there.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka noted the time. Hmmm, best to get to school. Luckily, she had spent a good portion of the summer doing various projects at the school so she knew a little used entrance that should save her some time.  Off she went after giving Kotone-san one last wave. Perhaps when they were at school she could find out more about this interesting young lady and maybe they'd even share a class or two.

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh, alright." Menna frowns. "I'll see you around then, Fujiwara."
She was taken with this new girl, but _did_ have to get to class. "Have a nice day."

----------


## Illven

Hannah does her best to try and cover herself. Hoping to get to school quickly. Red in the face.

----------


## Esprit15

Sometimes. When its spelled the first way it is. When its spelled the second way it has a more masculine appearance, and some people read it as Naoki or Masaki by mistake, he explains, not _eager_ to discuss their gender but used to it at least. Kinda like me. Some days its the slacks and tie, other days its the bow and skirt. And some Ill mix the two. Ya know?

----------


## Xihirli

Speed-walking next to Hannah, Menna takes off her jacket and offers it to the half-naked woman. "Here," she says. "That should help you out until you can get to the school store for another set of clothes."

----------


## Illven

Oh um... thank you..... Sorry. I don't know what happened. Hannah said sadly.

----------


## Xihirli

"Your clothes exploded," Menna explains helpfully.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Exploded. That was a new one to Haruka.  The poor girl should stop by the theater.  Haruka could hook her up with something much sturdier while still being appropriate for class.  Well no time to worry about that for now she mused. She did not want to be late.

----------


## Lentrax

You head to school. Today being the first day of the new year, you all try (and succeed) to be on time. You head into the school and check the boards to find your class. The Entrance Exam results are posted, and those are how they determined which class you would be in. The first year students are split into classes, A-E. You find your names on the board, and then head to your class, 1-B.

You enter your class, and take a seat, getting yourself ready for the start of what promised to be a long year of grueling and challenging academics as well as intense physical fitness training. And as the last minute ticks away, the door clacks open again and your teacher, a slightly overweight, middle aged man with a head beginning to bald, walks in.

"Right. Take your seats," he says.

At which point two things happen. First, most of the class realizes there is no assigned seats and try and sit near their friends. And second, the door opens once again, and the silver haired girl from the park walks in.

So where do you try and get her to sit?

*Spoiler: Scene 2!*
Show

This is an opposed roll!

The highest Conflict or Allure roll wins 2VP! Runner up gets 1 VP!

All rolls above 10 gain a bonus 1 VP.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna smiles at the singer and nods to a desk near her. 
"Fujiwara! We're in the same class! I'm sure you'd be welcome anywhere, but if you sit near me I promise I'll help you out if you have trouble following the lecture!" Menna tries to call attention to her notetaking binder she already has out, hoping to show off what a good student and study aid she could be to Fujiwara.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay gonna try Trustworthy for +2 Allure, promising to help Fujiwara with school if she sits next to me.
And this is important, I want protagonist-kun to sit near me. So I'll use one of my 2 Foresights for Episode 1. I will guess I roll... odd, and if I do it's an automatic 8.

----------


## jamieth

Sakura ends up at the school with way less of a time to spare than she counted on; barely enough to politely greet the discipine committee officer at the front gate, drop her luggage at the gym warehouse and find her classroom... Not really having many friends yet, she doesn't care much about where to sit, and ends up taking the first spot that no one seems to fight for - just in time to see a familiar face appearing in the door.
_Oh, so we're classmates, even. That's for the better, I'll have as many time to talk to her as I need..._ Thinking that, she raises her hand and gives a small wave to the singer - Fujiwara-san - a wave that can be equally easy interpreted as an invitation or just a greeting.
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Nothing I can really do here, just a naked (unfortunately not in a way that gives me bonus) Allure roll

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi sits casually on a desk chatting with several of the guys of the class - some old friends, others new. So Yuta pulls me along. And Im tellin ya, the girl was _gorgeous,_ she can _sing,_ shes a _guitarist._ She was like something out of a manga. She was just in the park playing music in the morning.

*Oh, is Mr. Bigshot Parents in love with the first girl he sees on his way to school?* one of the guys teases, slapping Naomi on the back. He blushes a little, but stands up and as tall as he can, trying to distract from the embarrassment.

Im not _in love,_ Im just talking about my morning. Heck, I was _thinking_ of hiring her to play music at a party some time. But if you dont think thats something that would be interesting to you- 

*Youre good, bro, dont worry, only teasing,* the boy, Haruto says, backing off. *Well, well have to come to the park some time, see why she made such an impression on you.*

No sooner do the words leave Harutos mouth, both the teacher and a familiar face both step into class.

Oh dang, thats her.

*Damn, she is pretty* one of the other guys says. 

Naomi looks at his friends with a face that says _Help a guy out?_ Quickly the other guys get to work. *Alright, teachers here, come on,* one of the boys says, helping friend groups get seated together on the side of the class, opposite the windows. Naomi meanwhile is a little less _gentle_, pulling a couple of students from the seats that they wanted to claim near the window. Nope. Our spots. _Up_. Their grip is firm, a warning that there might be trouble after school if people didnt go along with things. 

Hopefully when theyre done arranging the class, a clearly available spot will be open right next to Naomi.

*Spoiler*
Show

Conflict (+1), One of the Guys (+2), Roughhouse (+2)

+5 total - He wants that 3 points  :Small Wink:

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka sighed. If she had been able to wear something special then she could easily lure her new friend to sit by her. Still she was going to have to try something. Hopefully it would work or at least she wouldn't embarrass herself too much.

*Spoiler*
Show

Straight allure roll using Easily Forgiven if necessary.

----------


## Illven

Unfortunately for Hannah she was currently in the nurses office. Her parents didn't have a spare set of clothes, so the nurses were set about trying to find SOMETHING that could fit Hannah's frame.

*Spoiler*
Show


Using Complete poverty.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka noted that the one girl she had seen earlier who had the unfortunate accident was missing. Perhaps Haruka should have said something. There was likely something in the costumes that she could wear maybe even a copy of the school uniform.

----------


## Lentrax

> Naomi sits casually on a desk chatting with several of the guys of the class - some old friends, others new. So Yuta pulls me along. And Im tellin ya, the girl was _gorgeous,_ she can _sing,_ shes a _guitarist._ She was like something out of a manga. She was just in the park playing music in the morning.
> 
> *Oh, is Mr. Bigshot Parents in love with the first girl he sees on his way to school?* one of the guys teases, slapping Naomi on the back. He blushes a little, but stands up and as tall as he can, trying to distract from the embarrassment.
> 
> Im not _in love,_ Im just talking about my morning. Heck, I was _thinking_ of hiring her to play music at a party some time. But if you dont think thats something that would be interesting to you- 
> 
> *Youre good, bro, dont worry, only teasing,* the boy, Haruto says, backing off. *Well, well have to come to the park some time, see why she made such an impression on you.*
> 
> No sooner do the words leave Harutos mouth, both the teacher and a familiar face both step into class.
> ...


The shuffling and hands on work you perform to get your friends together works, and with a little jostling there is an empty seat left, and Kotone spots it, slinging her bag over the back of the chair and then sliding into her seat. As she does, her hair swishes around and you pick up the smell of cherry blossoms. And your friends have seemed to pick up on something as well, because one of them makes a whispered comment, and the other snorts trying to stifle a laugh.




> Sakura ends up at the school with way less of a time to spare than she counted on; barely enough to politely greet the discipine committee officer at the front gate, drop her luggage at the gym warehouse and find her classroom... Not really having many friends yet, she doesn't care much about where to sit, and ends up taking the first spot that no one seems to fight for - just in time to see a familiar face appearing in the door.
> _Oh, so we're classmates, even. That's for the better, I'll have as many time to talk to her as I need..._ Thinking that, she raises her hand and gives a small wave to the singer - Fujiwara-san - a wave that can be equally easy interpreted as an invitation or just a greeting.
> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> Nothing I can really do here, just a naked (unfortunately not in a way that gives me bonus) Allure roll


A couple of the kids are shoving groups around, trying to make a clear spot for themselves, and you sneak in and snag a chair, not quite all the way in the back. But once you sit down, the guys shoving everyone around don't seem to notice you and you get left to your own devices.

Which, as it turns out, is fortuitous, because Kotone walks by you, and sits in the chair right behind you, the smell of cherry blossoms following in her wake.




> Menna smiles at the singer and nods to a desk near her. 
> "Fujiwara! We're in the same class! I'm sure you'd be welcome anywhere, but if you sit near me I promise I'll help you out if you have trouble following the lecture!" Menna tries to call attention to her notetaking binder she already has out, hoping to show off what a good student and study aid she could be to Fujiwara.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Okay gonna try Trustworthy for +2 Allure, promising to help Fujiwara with school if she sits next to me.
> And this is important, I want protagonist-kun to sit near me. So I'll use one of my 2 Foresights for Episode 1. I will guess I roll... odd, and if I do it's an automatic 8.


Unfortunately, just as Menna says this, a group of kids gets shoved from where they were trying to get window seats, and end up taking the desks around where you trying to get Kotone to sit. She gives youan apologetic shrug, and a bow of her head in acknowledgment of your gesture, before moving on. Two of the boys next to you sigh and seem utterly stricken as Kotonoe goes past you all, the smell of cherry blossoms following in her wake. 




> Haruka sighed. If she had been able to wear something special then she could easily lure her new friend to sit by her. Still she was going to have to try something. Hopefully it would work or at least she wouldn't embarrass herself too much.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Straight allure roll using Easily Forgiven if necessary.


Alas, when a school requires a uniform, you are dressed the same as everyone else, and so you cannot make yourself stand out. And so, you are forced to watch helpless as Kotone heads for the rear of the room, where she is able to find a seat.




> Unfortunately for Hannah she was currently in the nurses office. Her parents didn't have a spare set of clothes, so the nurses were set about trying to find SOMETHING that could fit Hannah's frame.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Using Complete poverty.


Hannah gets plenty of looks as she tries to use the too small jacket to cover herself as she makes her way to school to try and get a new uniform. When she arrives in the office, she is greeted by the staff, who immediately take in her state and begin going through boxes of uniforms to find something appropriately sized.

_Illven, please roll a Luck check at D4._

----------


## Lentrax

> _Illven, please roll a Luck check at D4._


The boxes are gone through, and eventually, Hannah has a complete, if a _bit_ snug uniform.

"There you are dear," the nurse says. "You'd best try and get something that fits better or else you may run into the same problem in the future."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna smiles and waves at Fujiwara to show that there were no hard feelings, then opens up a notebook marked at the front for the class they were currently in. 
She waits for her name to be called, and once she has the teachers attention assured him:
"Menna Hassan. I had to lend my jacket to a girl in need, but did not forget it, I promise."

----------


## Illven

> The boxes are gone through, and eventually, Hannah has a complete, if a _bit_ snug uniform.
> 
> "There you are dear," the nurse says. "You'd best try and get something that fits better or else you may run into the same problem in the future."


Hannah winces at thinking how expensive some of her clothes will be. "Um, thank you." She says shyly, before heading back to class covering her chest with her arm.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi enjoys the smell of concentrated spring wafting from the girl as she takes her seat. He shoots the snickering guys a look before rolling his eyes. Hey, the guitarist from the park! Miss Fujiwara, right? His tone in school is decidedly more formal than it was in the park.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka glanced and shrugged. Kids never wanted to sit in front anyways. Well, she'd have to figure out a way to talk to her again later. She noted class was about to start.

----------


## jamieth

> A couple of the kids are shoving groups around, trying to make a clear spot for themselves, and you sneak in and snag a chair, not quite all the way in the back. But once you sit down, the guys shoving everyone around don't seem to notice you and you get left to your own devices.
> 
> Which, as it turns out, is fortuitous, because Kotone walks by you, and sits in the chair right behind you, the smell of cherry blossoms following in her wake.


*"Gokigenyo*, Fujiwara-san"*, Sakura greets the newcomer with a smile and a small nod, half-turning in her seat to face her, *"I'm Hijisaki Sakura; would you have a minute a talk - at the next break, perhaps?"*
That's unfortunately all she has time to say, as the teacher finally appears and Sakura immediately faces him (her?). decorum is paramount, and her conduct in class must be nothing less but perfect.

*_Polite, formal greeting; approx. "how do you do"_

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna smiles and waves at Fujiwara to show that there were no hard feelings, then opens up a notebook marked at the front for the class they were currently in. 
> She waits for her name to be called, and once she has the teachers attention assured him:
> "Menna Hassan. I had to lend my jacket to a girl in need, but did not forget it, I promise."


I see, the teacher says. Noble of you. I hope you get it back.




> Hannah winces at thinking how expensive some of her clothes will be. "Um, thank you." She says shyly, before heading back to class covering her chest with her arm.


You enter the classroom late, and as you open the door, everyone turns to look at you. Though you note a silver haired girl who eyes you appreciatively as you take the only other seat available. In the front of the class.




> Naomi enjoys the smell of concentrated spring wafting from the girl as she takes her seat. He shoots the snickering guys a look before rolling his eyes. Hey, the guitarist from the park! Miss Fujiwara, right? His tone in school is decidedly more formal than it was in the park.


Thats me. she confirms as she pulls a battered old notebook from her bag and opens it up, revealing what looks like entire pages of what might be music. Or random drawings. Hard to say since she flipped through so quick.




> Haruka glanced and shrugged. Kids never wanted to sit in front anyways. Well, she'd have to figure out a way to talk to her again later. She noted class was about to start.


As you mull over how to attract the attentions of Kotone, the classroom door opens, and a girl walks in who looks like she is possibly one or two deep breaths away from popping the buttons on her uniform. The only other seat available is next to you.




> *"Gokigenyo*, Fujiwara-san"*, Sakura greets the newcomer with a smile and a small nod, half-turning in her seat to face her, *"I'm Hijisaki Sakura; would you have a minute a talk - at the next break, perhaps?"*
> That's unfortunately all she has time to say, as the teacher finally appears and Sakura immediately faces him (her?). decorum is paramount, and her conduct in class must be nothing less but perfect.
> 
> *_Polite, formal greeting; approx. "how do you do"_


Kotone is flipping through an old notebook covered in notes and music. She forcibly crosses out a line. Then she frowns and scratches over the entire page for a moment before turning to a new sheet.

I suppose it would depend on what you wanted to talk about, she responds. Her tone of voice carries none of the politeness yours does.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Seeing the girl sitting next to her, Haruka whispered "Welcome to Geek Row. Oh, you're the girl with the....ummm.....clothing problem."  She might be able to assist her with an outfit for home at least.  "Sit carefully. The boys don't need a show."

----------


## Esprit15

I didnt expect to see you in the same school, let alone the same class. He notes the sheet music in her notebook. How long have to played? Guitar, that is. Or anything else.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna, apparently in the front or "Geek Squad," tries to give an encouraging smile to Hannah. 
She pulls out her syllabus and faces the front of the class yet again, ready for LEARNING!

----------


## jamieth

> Kotone is flipping through an old notebook covered in notes and music. She forcibly crosses out a line. Then she frowns and scratches over the entire page for a moment before turning to a new sheet.
> 
> I suppose it would depend on what you wanted to talk about, she responds. Her tone of voice carries none of the politeness yours does.


Hmm... that definitely wasn't the kind of response Sakura expected. Still... it wasn't a 'no', and that was good enough... for now.

----------


## Illven

> Seeing the girl sitting next to her, Haruka whispered "Welcome to Geek Row. Oh, you're the girl with the....ummm.....clothing problem."  She might be able to assist her with an outfit for home at least.  "Sit carefully. The boys don't need a show."


Yeah, don't want to um... give them the wrong idea. Hannah agrees hunching over.




> Menna, apparently in the front or "Geek Squad," tries to give an encouraging smile to Hannah. 
> She pulls out her syllabus and faces the front of the class yet again, ready for LEARNING!


Hannah smiles shyly.

----------


## Lentrax

The first real break comes after two classes. Everyone gets up to take care of whatever they need to, whether its the bathroom or having a snack, or just stretching their legs and shaking off the tiredness that comes from full time education.

Kotone gets up and leaves the classroom, heading for the vending machines, making this an idea chance to try and get some conversation in.

*Spoiler: Scene 3!*
Show

This is an unopposed roll.

Allure D6: Dazzle Kotone with charm and grace, and get her attention focused on you! +1VP
Skill D6: Impress the class with your wit and raw intellect! +1 VP
Conflict D6: The machine seems to be stuck and refuses to give out snacks. Make it surrender the food and drinks! +1 VP
Luck D6: Hey, Kotone dropped something on her way out of the class. Return it to her in a touching gesture! +1 VP

----------


## jamieth

Realazing where exactly Fujiwara heads to, Sakura wastes no time in following her and starting to talk just as Kotone starts looking over the assortment of drinks.
*"My treat*", she says, pulling the card out of her wallet, *"please, don't hesitate... and don't consider it me trying to buy a friendship. It's just I feel bad about not getting a chance to tip you earlier today... I have to say, though, Blackmore's Night - an unusual choice, here in Japan..."*
*Spoiler*
Show

Strong Skill, +1 Reneissance Lady = +2 total

----------


## Xihirli

Menna is quick to follow, books tucked under her arms.
"Hi Fujiwara. I dont mean to be hounding you, but I wanted to extend the offer to study together again. We have so many classes in common, and I dont really know anyone here, you know?"
Menna shows off her notes. "Im very detailed, a wonderful study partner."

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


Strong Skill, Honor Student; total of +3

----------


## Illven

It is at that moment, a few of the more brainy members of the class start um trying to intellectually wow Hannah.

None of them seem to remember she outscored all of them in middle school.

*Spoiler*
Show


Strong skill, Honor student, Feminine wiles (the students are too distracted to properly wow Hannah) =+5 Also cashing in Complete poverty.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi doesnt worry too much about impressing Kotone specifically. Rather, he spends the free period chatting up everyone in class and introducing himself.

*Wait, Miyagawa? Like, those Miyagawas?* *So youre, like, loaded.* *Wait, youre a boy?* *Are you dating anyone?*

Naomi soon finds himself the center of a small throng of students. Yes, those Miyagawas. No, my _parents_ are. Today, yes. No, Im single right now, the boy says, not _enjoying_ the sudden surge in attention but not visibly upset by it either.
*Spoiler*
Show

Allure, School King (+2), Boyish Charm (Male uniform, +1)

Graceful: Automatic 4

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka decided to bide her time at the moment. She knew her genres well and this was not a fight that would be won in a day.  Instead she decided to prepare the lovely something nice for later. She didn't know much about her but her love of music clearly could be something she could use when she went to the music department later. Haruka decided to stop there and talk to the head music teacher.

*Spoiler*
Show

strong skill use connections while talking to the music teacher about Kotone

----------


## Lentrax

> It is at that moment, a few of the more brainy members of the class start um trying to intellectually wow Hannah.
> 
> None of them seem to remember she outscored all of them in middle school.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Strong skill, Honor student, Feminine wiles (the students are too distracted to properly wow Hannah) =+5 Also cashing in Complete poverty.


Most of them are too busy stumbling over their words to realize that Hannah is running circles around them with her logic. The few that manage to put up a fight soon find themselves outclassed as well.

As Kotone walks by, she tilts her head as she listens to the conversations. Hannah can't be sure what Kotone thinks, but she doesn't have long to consider it because she feels the fabric of her uniform beginning to strain.




> Naomi doesnt worry too much about impressing Kotone specifically. Rather, he spends the free period chatting up everyone in class and introducing himself.
> 
> *Wait, Miyagawa? Like, those Miyagawas?* *So youre, like, loaded.* *Wait, youre a boy?* *Are you dating anyone?*
> 
> Naomi soon finds himself the center of a small throng of students. Yes, those Miyagawas. No, my _parents_ are. Today, yes. No, Im single right now, the boy says, not _enjoying_ the sudden surge in attention but not visibly upset by it either.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Allure, School King (+2), Boyish Charm (Male uniform, +1)
> ...


Kotone strides by, heading for the vending machines. But before Naomi can actually do anything, one of the other students (a shorter girl) blurts out, "But you're looking for a girlfriend right? What kind?"

Did Kotone's stride break for just a moment?




> Menna is quick to follow, books tucked under her arms.
> "Hi Fujiwara. I dont mean to be hounding you, but I wanted to extend the offer to study together again. We have so many classes in common, and I dont really know anyone here, you know?"
> Menna shows off her notes. "Im very detailed, a wonderful study partner."
> 
> *Spoiler: Roll*
> Show
> 
> 
> Strong Skill, Honor Student; total of +3


Kotone is digging inside a pocket of her uniform as Menna talks to her.

Her head snaps up in surprise.

Oh! Uhh... right. I'll, uhh... I'll keep it in mind, okay? Excuse me, she says, holding up the handful of change she successfully pulled from her pocket. Gotta get a snack quick. Talk to you later though?




> Realazing where exactly Fujiwara heads to, Sakura wastes no time in following her and starting to talk just as Kotone starts looking over the assortment of drinks.
> *"My treat*", she says, pulling the card out of her wallet, *"please, don't hesitate... and don't consider it me trying to buy a friendship. It's just I feel bad about not getting a chance to tip you earlier today... I have to say, though, Blackmore's Night - an unusual choice, here in Japan..."*
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Strong Skill, +1 Reneissance Lady = +2 total


As Sakura pulls the card out, she hears the unmistakable sound of a coin being accepted by the change slot of the machine.

Oh, uh, thanks? I guess? But I've already got my money in... But thank you for the gesture, okay?

She pushes a button on the machine and a moment later, she pulls a blue colored soda from the slot and pops it open.

Nothing unusual about it. Music is music. What the words are, what the song is? Doesn't matter. It's how you get the audience to feel. That is what makes it special.

She starts to walk off, but turns back long enough to say, Seriously though. Thanks for the offer for a drink.




> Haruka decided to bide her time at the moment. She knew her genres well and this was not a fight that would be won in a day.  Instead she decided to prepare the lovely something nice for later. She didn't know much about her but her love of music clearly could be something she could use when she went to the music department later. Haruka decided to stop there and talk to the head music teacher.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> strong skill use connections while talking to the music teacher about Kotone


Haruka heads for the music rooms, hoping to learn something about Kotone, but the teacher gives her a look of sheer incredulity.

"I don't know any Fujiwara Kotone. Is she a new first year? And I don't recognize you either. You must be a new student as well. Are you going to be in music classes this year? Or perhaps one of the clubs?"

----------


## Illven

Hannah freezes, and lifts her arms to support her chest.

She smiles warmly to Kotone before turning back to the guys. So like, as I was saying. I'm still the same Hannah you know. Just um... I guess more visible? Do we really need 
 to discuss identity and perception.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna shrugs at Kotone brushing her off, trying not to be bothered by it. 
"Whatever... I don't know how to talk to girls anyway, I already knew that..." she heads back into class and joins Hannah.
"Hello, Hannah! Did you read any new poetry recently?"

----------


## Illven

> Menna shrugs at Kotone brushing her off, trying not to be bothered by it. 
> "Whatever... I don't know how to talk to girls anyway, I already knew that..." she heads back into class and joins Hannah.
> "Hello, Hannah! Did you read any new poetry recently?"


I actually made um some poetry recently....If you want to read it? Hannah hints hopefully.

----------


## Xihirli

"Of course!" Menna accepts. "I love your poems, Hannah!"

----------


## Illven

Hannah passes a poem over from a folder of poems.

In it, is a very technically skilled poem about feeling trapped by circumstance. It is good, but the artistic vision is lacking.

----------


## jamieth

> As Sakura pulls the card out, she hears the unmistakable sound of a coin being accepted by the change slot of the machine.
> 
> Oh, uh, thanks? I guess? But I've already got my money in... But thank you for the gesture, okay?
> 
> She pushes a button on the machine and a moment later, she pulls a blue colored soda from the slot and pops it open.
> 
> Nothing unusual about it. Music is music. What the words are, what the song is? Doesn't matter. It's how you get the audience to feel. That is what makes it special.
> 
> She starts to walk off, but turns back long enough to say, Seriously though. Thanks for the offer for a drink.


It's... actually a good thing, all things considered, that Kotone left so quickly. After all... Sakura was used to being in control. To her life being planned out, regular, consistent. She really didn't mean anything but repaying her dabt from this morning by that offer. But... when she heard Kotone explaining her approach to music, something... changed. A little. It would take much more to make the heiress of the Hijisaki family to lose control. And still... it was a good thing Kotone didn't see Sakura's heart skip a bit and her cheeks turning red... for just a moment.

Quickly calming herself down, getting herself a can of juice and drinking it... just a bit more hastily than she's used to, Sakura headed back to the classroom... now there was time to get familiar with the rest of the class. There was one surname she was familiar with... as well as some more interesting personalities, from what brief experience she had in the first two hours of the day.

----------


## TerrickTerran

Frustrated about not being remembered, Haruka just decided to head to her next class. How could they have forgotten her already. Well, she guessed fate just was not liking her chances with things right now.

----------


## Xihirli

> Hannah passes a poem over from a folder of poems.
> 
> In it, is a very technically skilled poem about feeling trapped by circumstance. It is good, but the artistic vision is lacking.


" Honestly, this poem is good but it feels restricted by its form, like what its trying to say doesnt follow from its shape. Maybe a different type of poem?" Menna suggests.

----------


## Illven

> " Honestly, this poem is good but it feels restricted by its form, like what its trying to say doesnt follow from its shape. Maybe a different type of poem?" Menna suggests.


"What would you suggest?" Hannah asks as when she relaxes she feels the back of the uniform tear exposing the bra strap.

----------


## Esprit15

Girlfriend, boyfriend, enbyfriend, he says, surveying the class as the prospect of dating comes up, for me all that matters is that theyre interesting. In middle school I dated a guy who was a huge nerd, but one weekend he took me just out of town to go stargazing with his telescope. We could see Saturns rings, he would gush about any star I pointed to Naomi pauses for a second. Wed probably still be dating if he hadnt moved. But then I fell in with some different folks, met some of the guys here. Id probably scare him off now He sighs, but then changes moods quickly. I guess I like having someone fun to cheer on, you know? I dont care if hes a nerd or shes a musician or theyre an athlete.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna stumbles over her words.
"Maybe try a formless poem. Just get all the words out, forget about doing it_ right_," she suggests.

----------


## Illven

> Menna stumbles over her words.
> "Maybe try a formless poem. Just get all the words out, forget about doing it_ right_," she suggests.


Hannah winces
I am so. so sorry. She replies as she immediately understands Menna's distraction.

I just...... don't like it when men hear about them, so I've been trying to keep them hidden even if mom and dad say I should marry someone rich with them..... I guess keeping them hidden is out of the bag though right?

----------


## Xihirli

Menna shakes her head. " Nothing to apologize for. Youre not doing anything on purpose, and I promise I can handle my friend growing up." Menna smiles to Hannah.
"And you dont need a man to lift you up. If you need help, well figure it out."

----------


## Illven

> Menna shakes her head. " Nothing to apologize for. Youre not doing anything on purpose, and I promise I can handle my friend growing up." Menna smiles to Hannah.
> "And you dont need a man to lift you up. If you need help, well figure it out."


Hannah smiles. Thanks. I want to be a doctor....but mom and dad say I can do more for the family by um.....seducing some rich guy. She says with distaste

----------


## Xihirli

"Doctor," Menna says. "Doctor all the way. With your grades itll be easy. Youll manage the rest, I believe in you."

----------


## Illven

> "Doctor," Menna says. "Doctor all the way. With your grades itll be easy. Youll manage the rest, I believe in you."


At least you believe in me, even if my parents don't. Hannah replied.

The amount of time..... She starts and stops.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna hugs her. "Its okay, Hannah. I know. You dont have to say anything."

----------


## Illven

> Menna hugs her. "Its okay, Hannah. I know. You dont have to say anything."


Hannah hugs back, and then freezes. Don't move. She whispers red in the face.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna freezes. "What? What's wrong?"

----------


## Illven

One moment.... Hannah arranges her top. There, sorry about that.

----------


## Lentrax

> It's... actually a good thing, all things considered, that Kotone left so quickly. After all... Sakura was used to being in control. To her life being planned out, regular, consistent. She really didn't mean anything but repaying her dabt from this morning by that offer. But... when she heard Kotone explaining her approach to music, something... changed. A little. It would take much more to make the heiress of the Hijisaki family to lose control. And still... it was a good thing Kotone didn't see Sakura's heart skip a bit and her cheeks turning red... for just a moment.
> 
> Quickly calming herself down, getting herself a can of juice and drinking it... just a bit more hastily than she's used to, Sakura headed back to the classroom... now there was time to get familiar with the rest of the class. There was one surname she was familiar with... as well as some more interesting personalities, from what brief experience she had in the first two hours of the day.


Sakura goes back to the classroom. As she walks down the hall, she is passed by someone she thinks she remembers from her last school, a blonde haired girl, one of the few from her school who outperformed her on the entrance exam. Hitome, she thinks is the girl's name.




> Girlfriend, boyfriend, enbyfriend, he says, surveying the class as the prospect of dating comes up, for me all that matters is that theyre interesting. In middle school I dated a guy who was a huge nerd, but one weekend he took me just out of town to go stargazing with his telescope. We could see Saturns rings, he would gush about any star I pointed to Naomi pauses for a second. Wed probably still be dating if he hadnt moved. But then I fell in with some different folks, met some of the guys here. Id probably scare him off now He sighs, but then changes moods quickly. I guess I like having someone fun to cheer on, you know? I dont care if hes a nerd or shes a musician or theyre an athlete.


A moment later, Kotone is walking back, a soda in her hand. There's gotta be more to it than that, she says, popping the top of the soda. Everyone has something they have to have in a partner. There's always a line, a limit. And for you, I am sure there is a wrong kind of interesting.




> One moment.... Hannah arranges her top. There, sorry about that.


At that moment, someone sniggers. And then someone taps both Hannah and Menna on the shoulder as they clear their throat. You look up to se a boy in a school uniform, his school patch indicating that he is a second year.

"PDAs aren't allowed on school grounds, you know."

----------


## jamieth

> Sakura goes back to the classroom. As she walks down the hall, she is passed by someone she thinks she remembers from her last school, a blonde haired girl, one of the few from her school who outperformed her on the entrance exam. Hitome, she thinks is the girl's name.


Luckily, Sakura wasn't actually _that_ concerned about academic results, and could take the defeats gracefully. Not to say her family would tolerate her grades slipping, but they didn't demand perfection either. Top 10 was perfectly enough...
Letting out a small sigh to her inner thoughts, she gathers herself again and smiles, *"Gokigenyo, Hitome-san. Hope you are well?"*

----------


## Illven

Right, sorry about that. Hannah smiles shyly.

----------


## Esprit15

Well having a cute face certainly helps, he says, noticeably turning to Kotone specifically. And I dont know, I havent met an interesting I dont like yet. There was this sukeban that I was seeing last year Learned a few things about defending myself with her, had some _wild_ parties. So youd have to really dig to find someone thats the wrong kind of interesting for me. He smiles and leans in. Why, you worried youre the wrong kind of interesting?

----------


## TerrickTerran

A flustered Haruka walked back towards where the other classmates were slighty frustrated her contributions in the past had went unnoticed but she put it behind her.  As she saw Hannah she noted "Trouble with your clothes again? You definitely need something that will last longer. I might be able to help later."

----------


## Lentrax

> Luckily, Sakura wasn't actually _that_ concerned about academic results, and could take the defeats gracefully. Not to say her family would tolerate her grades slipping, but they didn't demand perfection either. Top 10 was perfectly enough...
> Letting out a small sigh to her inner thoughts, she gathers herself again and smiles, *"Gokigenyo, Hitome-san. Hope you are well?"*


"Ah. Sakura-san. Of course I am. I made 'A' class."

Typical. She always had to be best at everything. And she never let anyone live it down.




> Right, sorry about that. Hannah smiles shyly.


"Just... whatever the two of you are, just keep it off school grounds. Alright?"




> Well having a cute face certainly helps, he says, noticeably turning to Kotone specifically. And I dont know, I havent met an interesting I dont like yet. There was this sukeban that I was seeing last year Learned a few things about defending myself with her, had some _wild_ parties. So youd have to really dig to find someone thats the wrong kind of interesting for me. He smiles and leans in. Why, you worried youre the wrong kind of interesting?


Kotone's tone of voice flattens into something that sounds displeased. Not lacking for confidence, are you?

----------


## Xihirli

"Were just friends," Menna insists. "She just had to fix her uniform. No rules broken, okay?" She says, thinking of how horrible it would be to set an impression as a delinquent on her first day.

----------


## Esprit15

Im a head shorter than most of the guys here. Im nothing _but_ confidence. The boy leans back and gives a cocky grin. After all, thats why you stopped to listen when someone asked what kind of folks I would be interested, right?

----------


## Illven

> A flustered Haruka walked back towards where the other classmates were slighty frustrated her contributions in the past had went unnoticed but she put it behind her.  As she saw Hannah she noted "Trouble with your clothes again? You definitely need something that will last longer. I might be able to help later."


I.... wouldn't be able to pay you back, is that okay? Hannah says nervously.

----------


## TerrickTerran

"Not a problem. Just let me get some material. I think I can find something that shouldn't tear and should be able to...umm...support you better."

----------


## Lentrax

> "Were just friends," Menna insists. "She just had to fix her uniform. No rules broken, okay?" She says, thinking of how horrible it would be to set an impression as a delinquent on her first day.


Like I said. I dont care what you are. Just keep it out of the school, alright?




> Im a head shorter than most of the guys here. Im nothing _but_ confidence. The boy leans back and gives a cocky grin. After all, thats why you stopped to listen when someone asked what kind of folks I would be interested, right?


Thats funny, Kotone says, as she drinks from her soda can.

I dont know who you are, but I wrote a song about you.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna doesn't know how to argue her case with the boy without embarrassing her friend, so instead just heads to her next class, ignoring him. 
_He doesn't know what he's talking about._

----------


## Esprit15

Already? Wow, I must be memorable, he says with a smirk, it not lost on him that the song is likely less than flattering.

----------


## Lentrax

> Already? Wow, I must be memorable, he says with a smirk, it not lost on him that the song is likely less than flattering.


Yeah. I called it "Arrogance Is a Line." Not my best work, but then again, neither are you.

Kotone made a quick turn as several students in the crowd "Ooooooh"ed. Her silver hair flashed as she pushed past the students and went back to the classroom. Haruto claps Naomi on the shoulder. "Damn, bro, but that was a sick burn."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna takes her seat and huffs. She waves briefly to Kotone.
"Hello, Fujiwara. What's going on out there? Everyone's laughing."
Menna hopes it isn't anything to do with Hannah, she's had a bad enough day.

----------


## Esprit15

> Yeah. I called it "Arrogance Is a Line." Not my best work, but then again, neither are you.
> 
> Kotone made a quick turn as several students in the crowd "Ooooooh"ed. Her silver hair flashed as she pushed past the students and went back to the classroom. Haruto claps Naomi on the shoulder. "Damn, bro, but that was a sick burn."


Naomi gives a shrug and a nod, though the burn _had_ stung. Anything he could say in response would only make him look like an ass, and he didnt want that more than he wanted any last word. 

It was, I cant even be mad he says, looking off at her. We got time still? I think I want to change. Im feeling constricted in this guys uniform.

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna takes her seat and huffs. She waves briefly to Kotone.
> "Hello, Fujiwara. What's going on out there? Everyone's laughing."
> Menna hopes it isn't anything to do with Hannah, she's had a bad enough day.


Kotone finishes her soda, then turns and drops the can into the proper recycling bin in the corner. Just drama. Nothing to worry about.




> Naomi gives a shrug and a nod, though the burn _had_ stung. Anything he could say in response would only make him look like an ass, and he didnt want that more than he wanted any last word. 
> 
> It was, I cant even be mad he says, looking off at her. We got time still? I think I want to change. Im feeling constricted in this guys uniform.


Naomi did have time to change. Whether anyone noticed or cared, was hard to tell. Kotone was apparently doing her best to ignore everything happening in Naomi's general direction.

But the next opportunity for anything other than a quick run to a bathroom was not until lunch. Lunch at Fujiyoka Academy was a seemingly chaotic affair, with so many kids from so many different walks of life.

Kids went to vending machines, went to the cafeteria for freshly made food. Some kids brought their own and colorful bento boxes were unwrapped and being opened by ravenous kids.

There was at least one kid who had a five course meal brought in by family servants, to the amazement of some kids, the detriment of others, and with faculty trying to inform the students that they can not have the school disrupted like this.

And so... lunch is served!

*Spoiler: Scene 4!*
Show

Unopposed roll!
Allure D6: Whether you made it yourself, or your family hired a five star chef to deliver it personally, you have a meal worthy of posting to social media! +1 VP
Skill D6: Vending machines and fresh food from the cafeteria line can be combined in epic food time hacks. Ask me how! +1 VP
Conflict D6: Hit up a likely target for some lunch money. +1 VP
Luck D6: "Excuse me, but were you really going to throw that away?" +1 VP

----------


## jamieth

Getting back to class, Sakura noted the drastic... change in one of the students. _Wasn't Miyagawa wearing a boys' uniform in the morning?_ Well, it didn't _really_ matter.

As there came time for lunch, Sakura just shaked her head slightly with a disapproving chuckle at the sight of the extravagant meal being carted onto the ground. According to what she was taught from the early age, people who bragged their wealth around like that didn't deserve that wealth... and were prone to losing it soon. Oh well, nothing she could do here. Her own lunch, while also being hand-crafted by a chef with consideration for both her taste and her diatary needs, didn't _look_ anything out of ordinary, and... _and was, apparently, left in the car._ How awkward.

Oh well, no big deal. Quick skim of the cafeteria menu confirmed it won't be hard to make a decent substitute... it's just, that would take ordering no less than five different items, meaning she'll be left with 4 meals' worth of spares. Money isn't an issue, but being so wasteful just feels... _wasteful_. Therefore...

*"Please, help yourself"*, she smiles as some of her classmates pass by - especially Kotone, who she still wants to repay the debt to, and Hannah, who, judjing by what she overheard over the breaks, can use a free meal or two...

*Spoiler*
Show

Graceful (0/2 left), Renaissance Lady, Strong Skill, total of 6

----------


## Esprit15

The switch to a girls uniform was a good call. Removing her binder and not having her legs encased in slacks definitely helped her mood. While some of the guys were a little confused about the very similar looking girl sitting in Naomis seat come third period, old friends were able to quickly explain that this was normal for him. And her, for that matter.

That didnt clear things up with _everyone,_ however. The incident started as her group was on their way to lunch.

Naomi had brought a very fine bento lunch, the kind where even the box was worth as much as a small car. Saffron rice, prawns, apples harvested just this morning - the stuff an heir to a fortune would expect. When out of nowhere, someones arm slams the wall in front of her. *Hey ******! Thought you were a boy this morning. Now youre dressing in a skirt? The ***** up with that?*

Naomis tone remains level. I changed my mind on how I wanted to present myself today. Theres no explicit rule that students have to present as their assigned sex. And even if I were, _youre_ neither a teacher nor a member of the morals committee. So back off. She gives the young man a shove. 

*Fine, you wanna be treated like a girl who tries to shove men around?* The taller boy backhands Naomi against the wall with surprising force. The bento in her hands is sent flying as well, spilling its contents across the hallway. Naomis friends stand in shock for a second, waiting on how she reacts.

Naomi takes a breath to compose herself before  turning to look the boy in the eye again. Suddenly, she sucker punches him in the gut. He doubles over in pain, now at eye level. Naomi firmly grabs him by the jaw, a frighteningly cold look on her face. And I think _we_ will treat you like a man who hits women. She shoves him onto the ground amidst her scattered food. She gives him a swift kick in the side. Eat it. 

*Nng! What?*

One of the other guys joins in, kicking him in the leg. *You heard the young lady, *******! You ruined it, you eat it!* Several more of the guys join in, kicking the bully until he does eat some of the food off of the ground. Naomi leans down to him. Her voice is acidic with sarcasm, but her speech is controlled and formal. You should count yourself lucky. Few people get to eat my family chefs cooking. I think you should pay me for the honor, personally. Doubly so, since now I dont have a lunch after you so piggishly devoured mine. She gives him another kick in the side. Weakly, the boy reaches into his pocket for the money. One of the guys snatches it and hands it to Naomi.

She stands up and leaves, the group of guys following behind her. Enjoy the lunch. Even off the floor, its probably the most delicious thing youll eat in your life.

When Naomi arrives in the cafeteria, she has a visible smack mark across her left cheek, but she seems to be in high spirits as she waits in line for her lunch. For her, this would almost certainly taste just as good as the lunch she lost earlier.
*Spoiler*
Show

Conflict (+1), One of the Guys (+2), Roughhouse (+2), +5 Total

----------


## Illven

That's when Hannah clinging to Menna's arm hears her stomach grumble.

Menna, I'm hungry.... is there anyway you could get enough food for both of us? She asks shyly, before several nearby guys start to offer Hannah food,

A cacophony of offers seem to start to overwhelm Hannah, who at least it seems has food now.

*Spoiler*
Show


Neutral allure. Foresight (odd), Feminine wiles (+2)

----------


## TerrickTerran

Haruka decided that it was time to have some fun with lunch and recreate a meal from one of her favorite mangas. Thankfully the school had just what she wanted to do so and she went to prepare and maybe impress a certain girl while she was at it.

*Spoiler*
Show

strong skill

----------


## Xihirli

"Well, Sakura was giving stuff out a second ago."
Menna goes over to Sakura and, after accepting some sushi, she goes back to Hannah only to see she's been handed random eclectic food. 
"Okay, here." Menna rearranges all the food they have so that she and Hannah both have all their nutrients, making an attractive platter in the process.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Luck! Because I failed my last Skill roll, I add 2 from Work Ethic. Because I was helping someone else, +2 from Problem Solver. Total of +4 Luck.

----------


## Lentrax

> Getting back to class, Sakura noted the drastic... change in one of the students. _Wasn't Miyagawa wearing a boys' uniform in the morning?_ Well, it didn't _really_ matter.
> 
> As there came time for lunch, Sakura just shaked her head slightly with a disapproving chuckle at the sight of the extravagant meal being carted onto the ground. According to what she was taught from the early age, people who bragged their wealth around like that didn't deserve that wealth... and were prone to losing it soon. Oh well, nothing she could do here. Her own lunch, while also being hand-crafted by a chef with consideration for both her taste and her diatary needs, didn't _look_ anything out of ordinary, and... _and was, apparently, left in the car._ How awkward.
> 
> Oh well, no big deal. Quick skim of the cafeteria menu confirmed it won't be hard to make a decent substitute... it's just, that would take ordering no less than five different items, meaning she'll be left with 4 meals' worth of spares. Money isn't an issue, but being so wasteful just feels... _wasteful_. Therefore...
> 
> *"Please, help yourself"*, she smiles as some of her classmates pass by - especially Kotone, who she still wants to repay the debt to, and Hannah, who, judjing by what she overheard over the breaks, can use a free meal or two...
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...


A few minutes after she sits down, one of Sakura's fellow classmates, Menna, comes up and asks for the sushi. When she departs with the food, Sakura gets a glimpse of silver, and then suddenly, Kotone is standing there. Generous. Any particular reason for it, or showing off? Because I've already seen enough arrogance for today.




> The switch to a girls uniform was a good call. Removing her binder and not having her legs encased in slacks definitely helped her mood. While some of the guys were a little confused about the very similar looking girl sitting in Naomis seat come third period, old friends were able to quickly explain that this was normal for him. And her, for that matter.
> 
> That didnt clear things up with _everyone,_ however. The incident started as her group was on their way to lunch.
> 
> Naomi had brought a very fine bento lunch, the kind where even the box was worth as much as a small car. Saffron rice, prawns, apples harvested just this morning - the stuff an heir to a fortune would expect. When out of nowhere, someones arm slams the wall in front of her. *Hey ******! Thought you were a boy this morning. Now youre dressing in a skirt? The ***** up with that?*
> 
> Naomis tone remains level. I changed my mind on how I wanted to present myself today. Theres no explicit rule that students have to present as their assigned sex. And even if I were, _youre_ neither a teacher nor a member of the morals committee. So back off. She gives the young man a shove. 
> 
> *Fine, you wanna be treated like a girl who tries to shove men around?* The taller boy backhands Naomi against the wall with surprising force. The bento in her hands is sent flying as well, spilling its contents across the hallway. Naomis friends stand in shock for a second, waiting on how she reacts.
> ...


A small crowd watches the exchange, and the fight. But when it turns from fight to beating, most people lose their interest and walk off. As Naomi waits in a line for food, she gets a whiff of cherry blossoms before a hand smoothly turns her cheek up to the light.

This explains the name. Here, Kotone says, pressing a small medicine vial into Naomis hand. This cream ought to help with the swelling. Dont get it into your eye. And dont use it all. Just enough for a little layer should do.




> That's when Hannah clinging to Menna's arm hears her stomach grumble.
> 
> Menna, I'm hungry.... is there anyway you could get enough food for both of us? She asks shyly, before several nearby guys start to offer Hannah food,
> 
> A cacophony of offers seem to start to overwhelm Hannah, who at least it seems has food now.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...






> "Well, Sakura was giving stuff out a second ago."
> Menna goes over to Sakura and, after accepting some sushi, she goes back to Hannah only to see she's been handed random eclectic food. 
> "Okay, here." Menna rearranges all the food they have so that she and Hannah both have all their nutrients, making an attractive platter in the process.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Luck! Because I failed my last Skill roll, I add 2 from Work Ethic. Because I was helping someone else, +2 from Problem Solver. Total of +4 Luck.


There are a lot of offers for food. Some of whom seem to be giving up their own full meals. Though Hannah is sure she sees one person take food away from a student who had fainted from an explosive case of nosebleed.

Then you both hear Kotone next to you. Sakura was giving away extra food. I think she tried to combine things to make something she wanted more. You know, if you want something that isnt actually taking away from people. 




> Haruka decided that it was time to have some fun with lunch and recreate a meal from one of her favorite mangas. Thankfully the school had just what she wanted to do so and she went to prepare and maybe impress a certain girl while she was at it.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> strong skill


It did impress a girl. Just not the one you were hoping for. A girl with huge glasses watches as you work. And then after Haruka was finished, she just couldnt help herself.

I loved that issue. When Kazumi made the Peaceful Surpise for Terra, right? You did a good job recreating it.

----------


## Esprit15

It doesnt, actually. I chose it, and my parents filed the paperwork to change it. I picked it in part for Uemura Naomi. _He_ was an adventurer, Naomi says with a frown. She takes some of the medicine and dabs it on her bruise. Thank you though, that does feel better.

----------


## Lentrax

Are you really going to be so arrogant as to assume you know why Im saying what I do? Or do you just not know how to talk to someone like a normal person?

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi looks insulted. Your first words after I told you my name when I presented masc were Isn't Naomi a girl's name? And now that I present my assigned gender you say This explains the name. So what the hell am I supposed to take from that? She shoves the cream vial back into Kotones hand. I already have jerks like the guy who gave me this bruise giving me a hard time, I dont need it from you too. She doesnt wait for a response and storms off.

One of the guys, Hideki, looks lost in thought as he processes the girls lashing out versus Kotones intended meaning. After a moment it clicks. *Oh oh no she did misunderstand you.*

----------


## Xihirli

"Good idea, Ill go check on that," Menna says. After returning, she sits between the nearby musician and Hannah. "Anyway, Hannah's got plenty, right?" She smiles at her friend. 
"Would you like to try some Om Ali, Fujiwara? It's an Egyptian Bread Pudding, Hannah loves it."

----------


## jamieth

> A few minutes after she sits down, one of Sakura's fellow classmates, Menna, comes up and asks for the sushi. When she departs with the food, Sakura gets a glimpse of silver, and then suddenly, Kotone is standing there. Generous. Any particular reason for it, or showing off? Because I've already seen enough arrogance for today.


*"Neither..."* Sakura smiles with a shrug, *"I just happened to forget my lunch today, and I'm very particular about my diet, so I had to improvise with the ingridients I had at hand... and since I couldn't get them at any less than a full portion, it left me with plenty extra. And, well, if these extras can help someone, it would be simply foolish to put them to waste..."* she makes a small pause, watching the drama happening in the other part of the cafeteria and sighing, before continuing, *"Anyway, if I wanted to show off to someone, I wouldn't use money, you know? They aren't even mine anyway, it's the family wealth, I did nothing for it yet... Not like your music."*

----------


## Illven

Hannah waves shyly at Sakura. 

Her stomach grumbles loudly. I heard you were giving away free food?

----------


## Lentrax

> Naomi looks insulted. Your first words after I told you my name when I presented masc were Isn't Naomi a girl's name? And now that I present my assigned gender you say This explains the name. So what the hell am I supposed to take from that? She shoves the cream vial back into Kotones hand. I already have jerks like the guy who gave me this bruise giving me a hard time, I dont need it from you too. She doesnt wait for a response and storms off.
> 
> One of the guys, Hideki, looks lost in thought as he processes the girls lashing out versus Kotones intended meaning. After a moment it clicks. *Oh oh no she did misunderstand you.*


Kotone watches as Naomi storms off. And then she muttered under her breath. I guess I will take that as a "No. I don't know how to talk to people." Psycho.




> "Good idea, Ill go check on that," Menna says. After returning, she sits between the nearby musician and Hannah. "Anyway, Hannah's got plenty, right?" She smiles at her friend. 
> "Would you like to try some Om Ali, Fujiwara? It's an Egyptian Bread Pudding, Hannah loves it."


Kotone isn't sitting, but standing as Hannah gets food from multiple people. Depends, she says in response to the offer. What else is in it?




> *"Neither..."* Sakura smiles with a shrug, *"I just happened to forget my lunch today, and I'm very particular about my diet, so I had to improvise with the ingridients I had at hand... and since I couldn't get them at any less than a full portion, it left me with plenty extra. And, well, if these extras can help someone, it would be simply foolish to put them to waste..."* she makes a small pause, watching the drama happening in the other part of the cafeteria and sighing, before continuing, *"Anyway, if I wanted to show off to someone, I wouldn't use money, you know? They aren't even mine anyway, it's the family wealth, I did nothing for it yet... Not like your music."*


Why particular about your diet? Do you have allergies?

----------


## Xihirli

"Pistachios, coconut flakes, raisins, and honey," Menna answers proudly. "My mother and I made a big batch last night."

----------


## Esprit15

_Went through all that effort to sit next to her, and she turns out to be a complete bitch_ Naomi sighs, taking a seat with some of the guys and puts on a smile. Hey jerks, I miss anything good?

----------


## Lentrax

> "Pistachios, coconut flakes, raisins, and honey," Menna answers proudly. "My mother and I made a big batch last night."


Pistachios Kotone says, tapping her lip as she thinks.

I think those are okay. Nut allergy.




> _Went through all that effort to sit next to her, and she turns out to be a complete bitch_ Naomi sighs, taking a seat with some of the guys and puts on a smile. Hey jerks, I miss anything good?


Nah. You put on the real show already.

----------


## Xihirli

"Nut allergy? Uh... it's a little less common, but generally if you shouldn't eat cashews you shouldn't eat pistachios, if that helps," Menna explains, pulling her dish away as if suddenly deciding it was dangerous.

----------


## Esprit15

What, that? You heard what she said to me. Naomi takes a bite of food and angrily chews it. Oh _now_ that Im in a skirt my name fits me? Screw her.

----------


## Lentrax

> "Nut allergy? Uh... it's a little less common, but generally if you shouldn't eat cashews you shouldn't eat pistachios, if that helps," Menna explains, pulling her dish away as if suddenly deciding it was dangerous.


That's why I think it would be fine. But you know, I have to go over the list every so often, just to make sure.




> What, that? You heard what she said to me. Naomi takes a bite of food and angrily chews it. Oh _now_ that Im in a skirt my name fits me? Screw her.


"Uhh... I was talking about beating the snot out of that douche earlier," Haruto says, pausing to slurp down another few udon noodles. He then points at Naomi with his chopsticks. "You misunderstanding the chick with the silver hair? That's on you, chica."

Haruto horribly mispronounces chica, which is hilarious since he has been trying to say it all the time since that cyber warrior game came out last year.

But it gets laughs from the other guys at the table. And Kenji is quick to add in, "Yeah. Especially since she looked all ready to tend to your broken face, bro."

----------


## Xihirli

"Got it. Well, Hannah's going to come over to my place to study on Friday. You're welcome to come too, and if you know by then I'll be sure to make you some," Menna suggests. 
"Let me know, okay?"

----------


## jamieth

> Why particular about your diet? Do you have allergies?


*"Oh, no, it's just... I need to keep my body in tip-top shape"*, Sakura smiles, *"Rhythmic gymnastics is a rather demanding sport, you know, and I can't afford to let my results slip..."
*


> Hannah waves shyly at Sakura.





> Her stomach grumbles loudly. I heard you were giving away free food?



*"Help yourself"*, Sakura gives an encouraging smile as she goes through the class list in her head, *"Hamamoto-san, was it? I think I saw you in the park before the school, as well?"
*

----------


## Esprit15

Oh Naomi says, cowed slightly. Yeah, that was pretty good.

She raises an eyebrow at Harutos comment. Whats there to misunderstand? She called my name a girl name before, and then said that my name made sense after seeing me dressed like this. Theres not a lot of ways to interpret that. And then when I gently correct her, she gets mad. Maybe Im a bit arrogant, but shes not exactly modest herself.

----------


## Illven

> *"Oh, no, it's just... I need to keep my body in tip-top shape"*, Sakura smiles, *"Rhythmic gymnastics is a rather demanding sport, you know, and I can't afford to let my results slip..."
> *
> *"Help yourself"*, Sakura gives an encouraging smile as she goes through the class list in her head, *"Hamamoto-san, was it? I think I saw you in the park before the school, as well?"
> *


Yeah, um. Sorry about that.... I REALLY need new clothes. Hannah admits cherry red in the face as she starts chowing down on two or even three meals worth of food.

----------


## Lentrax

> "Got it. Well, Hannah's going to come over to my place to study on Friday. You're welcome to come too, and if you know by then I'll be sure to make you some," Menna suggests. 
> "Let me know, okay?"


I'll let you know, alright?




> *"Oh, no, it's just... I need to keep my body in tip-top shape"*, Sakura smiles, *"Rhythmic gymnastics is a rather demanding sport, you know, and I can't afford to let my results slip..."
> *
> *"Help yourself"*, Sakura gives an encouraging smile as she goes through the class list in her head, *"Hamamoto-san, was it? I think I saw you in the park before the school, as well?"
> *


Kotone takes a step back and looks Sakura up and down. Well, whatever you are doing, its working. Keep it up.




> Oh Naomi says, cowed slightly. Yeah, that was pretty good.
> 
> She raises an eyebrow at Harutos comment. Whats there to misunderstand? She called my name a girl name before, and then said that my name made sense after seeing me dressed like this. Theres not a lot of ways to interpret that. And then when I gently correct her, she gets mad. Maybe Im a bit arrogant, but shes not exactly modest herself.


"I was there. You told her it was a boys name too.

More noodles.

"And you already told her about how you dress. So I really don't think that's your problem. I think you're still just wound up from the beatdown. Calm down, and if you still think she's hot, talk to her."

He tips the bowl up and starts sucking down the broth.

"And if you don't want to, let me know, 'cause I'd like a shot at it."

----------


## TerrickTerran

Her plan thwarted, she simply invited the girl to join her. Perhaps later, she could try again with the silver haired beauty.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi takes a deep breath. maybe.

----------


## jamieth

> Kotone takes a step back and looks Sakura up and down. Well, whatever you are doing, its working. Keep it up.


*"Thank you"*, Sakura smiles, blushing a little. Unlike money, sport achievements were _hers_ to be proud of... though, admittedly, having money _helped_. *"And you, keep it up with your music... not that you need me to tell you that, do you?"*



> Yeah, um. Sorry about that.... I REALLY need new clothes. Hannah admits cherry red in the face as she starts chowing down on two or even three meals worth of food.


*"What are you talking about?"* Sakura shrugs with another smile, *"You didn't do anything wrong. Sure, it was an unfortunate accident, but in the end no harm done, right?"*

----------


## Illven

> *"Thank you"*, Sakura smiles, blushing a little. Unlike money, sport achievements were _hers_ to be proud of... though, admittedly, having money _helped_. *"And you, keep it up with your music... not that you need me to tell you that, do you?"*
> 
> *"What are you talking about?"* Sakura shrugs with another smile, *"You didn't do anything wrong. Sure, it was an unfortunate accident, but in the end no harm done, right?"*


My parents usually complain when my clothes break out of strain. Hannah explains.

----------


## Xihirli

"Maybe they should give you clothes that fit!" Menna calls to Hannah, never one to pass up a chance to bite into one of Hannahs parents many shortcomings.

----------


## Lentrax

The day moves on. And now it is time for something that you may or not have been expecting.

"As you all know, we provide a rounded program here at the Academy. There are many programs to attend, and you are allowed to choose at most two of them. However, in order for you to make an informed decision, you will be required to rotate through them over the course of the next two weeks."

The teacher, a severe looking woman, with a shock of grey running through her otherwise black hair, instructs you all to stand up. "I will be taking you to your room for this lesson. Today will be Music."

You are taken through the school and are led into a room that is covered in sound dampening panels, and instruments of all sizes and shapes along two of the walls.

Once you are there, the severe woman leaves and the much gentler looking woman sitting at the lone desk in the far corner gets up.

"Right," she begins. "my name is Mrs. Ishida."

She gestures to the instruments around the room. "I have you for the last two hours of the day before homeroom and you are dismissed for the day. Because we have this length of time, I want to start by seeing where you are in terms of ability and talent. So, one at a time, you will select an instrument and show me what you have. Every instrument has a selection of sheet music behind it. Simple at the front, more complex toward the back."

*Spoiler: Scene 5*
Show

Opposed roll!

The highest Allure roll gains 2 VP! Runner up gains 1 VP!

Rolls higher than 10 gain 1 VP!

----------


## Illven

Hannah for her part picks up the fabled battle trumpet, the music instrument of choice for generations of Hamamoto's.

Taking up a piece of sheet music at practically random, she starts with a big exhale.

Causing the sweater that had already been straining to rip in two. Topless, Hannah blushed but she knew the first rule of show business. THE SHOW MUST GO ON!

*Spoiler*
Show


Foresight odd, Feminine wiles, Naturally curvy (+4)

----------


## Xihirli

Menna liked music, but had never given thought to how it was made and didn't care for instruments. She sits at a keyboard and just tries to focus on not embarrassing herself. 

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


Straight-up Allure. My only Allure ability is making a promise, and I don't want to go through the mental contusion to make that apply. Total of +0.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi takes a deep breath as she looks over the instruments. She wasn't _skilled_ in music, but like any wealthy family the Myagawas made a point of at least giving their child a solid foundation. They watch performance after performance, until they see one that looks like they could follow it up with something better on the same instrument. 
*Spoiler*
Show

Allure, Less is More (Take the highest modifier)

----------


## jamieth

Sakura, just as Naomi, has enough of a musical training to give a competent - if not a particularly exciting - performance - though she doesn't intent on copying anyone, content with doing _well enough_ at the piano.
Hannah's "accident", however, makes her look at Mrs. Ishida for a while in disbelief - surely she would stop Hannah and give her time to make herself presentable?
When that doesn't happen, however, she shrugs mentally and, after Hannah finishes her piece, steps forward, volunteering to go next... but before that, unbuttonig her shirt and handing it to Hannah.* "It won't fit you, but please, feel free to use it for now... at least to find yourself something else to wear."*
Saying that, Sakura, without any apparent concern about the simple white camisole she wears instead of bra being on display, sits at the instrument and starts playing... just as expected, competently, but very by-the-book.
*Spoiler*
Show

Shameless, +2

----------


## Lentrax

> Hannah for her part picks up the fabled battle trumpet, the music instrument of choice for generations of Hamamoto's.
> 
> Taking up a piece of sheet music at practically random, she starts with a big exhale.
> 
> Causing the sweater that had already been straining to rip in two. Topless, Hannah blushed but she knew the first rule of show business. THE SHOW MUST GO ON!
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


The note is long, crisp and clear. And soon after, if anyone had any doubts about the air temperature in the room, those doubts were very soon after allayed. Many of the other students are sniggering, a few are blushing, one appears to have passed out from a sudden nosebleed, and a very crimson faced Kotone grabs the sousaphone form the wall and shoves it down over Hannah's head. The instrument has the desired effect of covering Hannah's exposed breasts, but it has the unfortunate side effect of quite effectively and tightly pinning the semi nude girl's arms to her side.




> Naomi takes a deep breath as she looks over the instruments. She wasn't _skilled_ in music, but like any wealthy family the Myagawas made a point of at least giving their child a solid foundation. They watch performance after performance, until they see one that looks like they could follow it up with something better on the same instrument. 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Allure, Less is More (Take the highest modifier)


Naomi performs quite well, and after her performance, she is met with smatterings of applause. When her gaze passes of Kotone, the other girl hurriedly turns away and (perhaps unsurprisingly) begins tuning an acoustic guitar.

Haruto claps you on the back. "Good show, Boss-san. Though... " he glances over toward Hannah. "Not the most impressive show so far, eh?"




> Sakura, just as Naomi, has enough of a musical training to give a competent - if not a particularly exciting - performance - though she doesn't intent on copying anyone, content with doing _well enough_ at the piano.
> Hannah's "accident", however, makes her look at Mrs. Ishida for a while in disbelief - surely she would stop Hannah and give her time to make herself presentable?
> When that doesn't happen, however, she shrugs mentally and, after Hannah finishes her piece, steps forward, volunteering to go next... but before that, unbuttonig her shirt and handing it to Hannah.* "It won't fit you, but please, feel free to use it for now... at least to find yourself something else to wear."*
> Saying that, Sakura, without any apparent concern about the simple white camisole she wears instead of bra being on display, sits at the instrument and starts playing... just as expected, competently, but very by-the-book.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Shameless, +2


Hannah, shirt still in hand, soon finds herself unable to move as a large sousaphone is unceremoniously shoved over her head, keeping the poor girl from doing much of anything, though it does cover the poor girls nakedness a little.




> Menna liked music, but had never given thought to how it was made and didn't care for instruments. She sits at a keyboard and just tries to focus on not embarrassing herself. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Roll*
> Show
> 
> 
> Straight-up Allure. My only Allure ability is making a promise, and I don't want to go through the mental contusion to make that apply. Total of +0.


Menna plays her piece, and does well enough, but it makes far less of an impression on the class as a whole, though that may be due to Hannah's showing.

Once everything is settled down, and the students begin performing again, the four of you are treated to so may wonderful performances, from poor renditions of "Chopsticks" to one boy none of you know doing a very good job at a drum solo that is quite entertaining.

And then Kotone is standing in front of the class. She bows, and then sits on a stool, resting the guitar on her crossed legs. One thing that sets her apart from almost everyone else in the class is that she does not have any sheet music in front of her. Considering that you had heard her before school, that doesn't surprise you, but you hear a couple of whispers around you.

"What is she gonna do?" "Just freeplay? That's crazy." "She's insane, trying to play without music?"

And then she starts singing as she strums the first note and everyone quiets down.

_This empty heart runs past you time and again.
I'm sorry that I can't be any help to you...
I wish I could, but more I wish that you understood,
That even now, your pride won't let me share your pain.

I'll live on and leave all of this fear far behind me
I'll get back on the track,
All without looking back on this lonely rail.

You know that I would follow you no matter what we go through.
Bring all the darkness the world can offer,
Because you'll shine no matter if the future is bleak.

We'll aim out just beyond the boundary
And even if it scares me,
Nothing can shatter my soul.
Because your way is my way,
Forever on this railway
As if we were God blessed..._

*Spoiler: God Knows*
Show

Cover by AmaLee.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi chuckles. It was certainly a _surprising_ show, but not an unwelcome one, she agrees. Poor girl cant seem to catch a break. I heard people talking, something like that happened earlier today too. I wonder if she just keeps getting hand-me-downs that dont fit. Maybe one of you can ask her out, take her shopping, she says, elbowing one of the guys who seemed particularly enamored, as long as you can still be a gentleman. 

She looks at the other guys as Kotone finishes. I _told_ you she was good. Naomi gets up when the applause dies down to talk to the girl.

That was amazing! Youre so skilled! Her voice is upbeat, but lowers down to a more somber tone. I wanted to apologize for earlier. I was still a little wound up, and I made that your problem. She bows, slightly deeper than is usual for a high schooler. But this does not excuse my actions. Im sorry for my rudeness earlier.

----------


## Xihirli

"Why is freeplay crazy?" Menna asks. "Like... every musician who regularly plays has at least one song memorized, I'm sure. I... by the time you're in college, I would expect you to have seen at least one person your age free play."
She smiles at Kotone. "That _was_ amazing though, Fujiwara. Good work."
She stands next to Hannah and tries to help her get the shirt Sakura parted with onto her... and the sousaphone off, with as little nudity as possible. 
"You _really_ need to get clothes that fit. Even a raincoat, if you have to resort to that."

----------


## Lentrax

> Naomi chuckles. It was certainly a _surprising_ show, but not an unwelcome one, she agrees. Poor girl cant seem to catch a break. I heard people talking, something like that happened earlier today too. I wonder if she just keeps getting hand-me-downs that dont fit. Maybe one of you can ask her out, take her shopping, she says, elbowing one of the guys who seemed particularly enamored, as long as you can still be a gentleman. 
> 
> She looks at the other guys as Kotone finishes. I _told_ you she was good. Naomi gets up when the applause dies down to talk to the girl.
> 
> That was amazing! Youre so skilled! Her voice is upbeat, but lowers down to a more somber tone. I wanted to apologize for earlier. I was still a little wound up, and I made that your problem. She bows, slightly deeper than is usual for a high schooler. But this does not excuse my actions. Im sorry for my rudeness earlier.


Kotone bows in kind, her head staying down as she speaks.

It was as much my fault. I should, no. I _do_ know better. My mistake was mine, and it is mine to apologize for. The fact that you feel the need to apologize yourself only makes my mistake more evident.

----------


## Illven

Hannah who had played her part composed and collected, immediately starts panicking when she finds her arms pinned by the Sousaphone. She wiggles fearfully, before tripping over her feet and falling down. The deflated sounds of defeat coming from the prone girl.

----------


## jamieth

Seeing sparks - and accusations - finally stop flying between Kotone and Naomi - and realizing she's unlikely to get her shirt back in the observable future, Sakura aproaches the pair, *"Ah, nice to meet you, Miyagawa-san. I heard about your family, of course, but I don't believe we met before?"*

----------


## Esprit15

Thank you. I look forward to getting along with you this year, she says brightly. Naomi turns as Sakura approaches them.

No, I dont believe we have. Im Myagawa Naomi. Thats mi as in the kanji for beauty, or as in the kanji for self, or just hiragana if you dont want to specify, she says, gesturing the characters for Sakura. No need to be so formal though. Naomi-san is fine.

And I remember you from your introduction. Hijisaki Sakura, right? The family name is familiar. What do your parents do?

----------


## jamieth

*"Electronics"*, Sakura smiles, *"From what I understand Father was saying, some of our new prototypes were only made possible with the your family's mew manufacturing processes... so I believe our parents do know each other at least. I hope no misunderstandings that might arise between us will affect our families' relationships, right?"*

----------


## Esprit15

And it explains why I know the name. Well, I hope your family continue to be happy customers of my my family. And I dont see why there should be any misunderstandings either, Naomi says, again, oddly formal for her usual self. It was drilled into her as a child though from years growing up in polite company. It doesnt take a sharp eye to notice the restrained discomfort in the girl as she speaks to the other child of elites.

----------


## Lentrax

As the two girls speak about their families, Kotone turns to go put the guitar back where it was.




> Hannah who had played her part composed and collected, immediately starts panicking when she finds her arms pinned by the Sousaphone. She wiggles fearfully, before tripping over her feet and falling down. The deflated sounds of defeat coming from the prone girl.


A soft hand touches Hannah's shoulder, followed by an equally soft voice.

"Are you okay?" a young woman asks.

----------


## Illven

> A soft hand touches Hannah's shoulder, followed by an equally soft voice.
> 
> "Are you okay?" a young woman asks.


Hannah shakes her head the sousaphone following it, Hannah is clearly eager for it to be off.

----------


## Lentrax

The girl doesn't react to you shaking your head, but she turns to follow the sousaphone as it hits the floor.

"Are you okay?" she repeats. Hannah takes another look at the girl asking, and this time the long cane registers as one for blindness.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna glances at the young woman approaching Hannah, ready to intervene if this lady made a move to embarrass Hannah. 
"Here, let's get that off and the shirt on." She keeps helping Hannah change.

----------


## Illven

> The girl doesn't react to you shaking your head, but she turns to follow the sousaphone as it hits the floor.
> 
> "Are you okay?" she repeats. Hannah takes another look at the girl asking, and this time the long cane registers as one for blindness.


Help. Please!

----------


## Lentrax

What can I do? The girl asks.

----------


## Illven

> What can I do? The girl asks.


Lift it off of me, I can't get good leverage.

----------


## Lentrax

The girl runs her hand down Hannah's shoulder, and as her fingers pass beyond the torn shreds of the blouse, Hannah is unable to say anything before her fingers slide across her breast and under the sousaphone.

Hannah looks to watch where the girl's hand is going, and is treated to a view right up the girl's skirt to her red striped underwear.

"Interesting problem," the girl says, as she tugs on the sousaphone. "It's a tight fit. And I don't know if I can help. But I can try? Just to let you know, I would probably have to use both hands to try and push your boobs through so the instrument can come free."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna glowers at the girl.
"Hey, watch those hands," she says at the first contact.
"Hannah, Ill hold onto you below and stand by with the shirt to cover you as quick as I can, okay?"

----------


## Illven

> The girl runs her hand down Hannah's shoulder, and as her fingers pass beyond the torn shreds of the blouse, Hannah is unable to say anything before her fingers slide across her breast and under the sousaphone.
> 
> Hannah looks to watch where the girl's hand is going, and is treated to a view right up the girl's skirt to her red striped underwear.
> 
> "Interesting problem," the girl says, as she tugs on the sousaphone. "It's a tight fit. And I don't know if I can help. But I can try? Just to let you know, I would probably have to use both hands to try and push your boobs through so the instrument can come free."


Um.... hi.... um you can touch if you need to... It'll have to come off eventually...

----------


## Lentrax

The girl turns slightly to Menna. "Am I doing something wrong? If I am, I can stop."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna scowls, but when Hannah says it's fine she relents. 
"Let's just go quick, okay?"

----------


## Lentrax

"Okay then," the girl says, running one hand along the sousaphone, her nail trailing across Hannah's skin.

"I think... here?"

She presses down, and as she does, her cane becomes unbalanced enough so that it falls backward from where she was cradling it in her shoulder and rolls away from her.

It takes a couple of tries, and a couple of false starts, but she finally manages to get Hannah free enough that she is able to do the rest herself.

And then you are treated to the sight of her feeling around on the floor for where her cane went.

----------


## Illven

Hannah immediately leans down and picks it up, gently feeling it into her hand.

Thank you for your help. She said sincerely.

----------


## Lentrax

She smiles as she straightens.

"I was just glad to have been able to help. No one else seemed to want to, but most people usually push me away from it."

----------


## Illven

> She smiles as she straightens.
> 
> "I was just glad to have been able to help. No one else seemed to want to, but most people usually push me away from it."


That's a shame. Alot of people push me away too. Hannah admits rubbing the back of her neck.

----------


## Xihirli

"Here." Menna helps Hannah into the shirt. 
"And... sorry, I didn't know you... couldn't see where your hands were going. I'm Menna," Menna introduces herself to the blind girl.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi nudges one of her friends to point out the show.

----------


## Lentrax

She holds the cane up.

"This is usually their first hint, ya know?"

After Menna introduces herself, the girl follows suit, her uneven braid swinging forward as she bows her head. "I am Hoshiko."

----------


## Illven

> She holds the cane up.
> 
> "This is usually their first hint, ya know?"
> 
> After Menna introduces herself, the girl follows suit, her uneven braid swinging forward as she bows her head. "I am Hoshiko."


Hannah, again. Thank you for your help! She clasps Hoshiko's hand.

----------


## Lentrax

"Of course!" Hoshiko says. "Like I said, I am glad to have been able to help."

At this point, the teacher comes back in with what looks like an army blanket. She unfolds it, and hands it to Hannah.

Here, dear, she says wrapping the blanket over the girls shoulders. I understand you already raided the schools extras and took what you could find. This may be embracing, but it will at least cover you so you can make it to a store and find something a bit better.

----------


## Illven

> "Of course!" Hoshiko says. "Like I said, I am glad to have been able to help."
> 
> At this point, the teacher comes back in with what looks like an army blanket. She unfolds it, and hands it to Hannah.
> 
> Here, dear, she says wrapping the blanket over the girls shoulders. I understand you already raided the schools extras and took what you could find. This may be embracing, but it will at least cover you so you can make it to a store and find something a bit better.


Right.....A store..... Hannah replies nervously.

----------


## Lentrax

The day comes to an end. But before the final bell rings, the intercom comes to life with an announcement tone playing to get your attention.

"Attention all students. This is the Student Council. A reminder to all students that beginning this term, Club activities are required for all students. There will be a presentation fair this Saturday for all students to find a club to sign up for. Students who wish to form their own clubs, must come to the Student Council room today to get your club creation paperwork. That will be all. Have a good night."

The intercom shuts off. A few seconds later, the bell rings.

As the school day is now over, everyone immediately begins talking. Almost all of them talking about clubs and wondering why they were made mandatory. But then all of them begin wondering which clubs they should try and sign up for.

But you do not see Kotone in any of it. Where could she have gone?

*Spoiler: Scene 6*
Show

Opposed Roll!

You are free to use any attribute. Highest roll gets +2 VP, Runner up gets 1. Rolls over 10 get a bonus +1 VP.

----------


## Esprit15

"Huh, where is she...?" Naomi (and likely everyone else) would have assumed that Kotone would have just joined the music club if they were being made mandatory. "'Ey guys, check around the school. I don't think I've seen Kotone since the bell let folks out of class." Kenji and the others give a nod and split off to check out clubs while keeping an eye out for wayward musicians. Haruto meanwhile sticks by the boss-lady as they peruse the different clubs as well. 

*"So, looked like you two managed to patch things up a little while the nudist musician was playing."*

"For now at least. But thanks for talking me down earlier. I think both of us making it a mutual apology was a lot healthier than just one of us doing it."

*"It's what friends are for. I will swoop in and ask her out if you bungle this again, though."* Naomi gives him a playful punch in the arm at that. He punches her back, and they laugh. *"Maybe while you don't screw things up I should ask her out instead."*

"The dojiko?"

*"Yeah. She's cute and friendly, even if she's a little clumsy."*

"Good luck, I haven't seen her eyes so much as glance at a boy. Don't think she bats for that team."

The boy laughs. *"Probably not. But a guy can dream."*

"After that show you don't _have_ to dream." They both laugh as they keep walking through the halls. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Conflict (+1), One of the Guys (+2)

----------


## jamieth

For Sakura, having to pick a club wasn't an issue. If anything, she was slightly disappointed she had to wait an entire day to do so formally - she hoped to handle all the formalities before the classes even start, but, having spent time in the park listening to Kotone's music, really had no time to spare in the morning.
As is, however, she wasted no time in heading to the gymnastics team's clubroom and handing her pre-filled form.
*"Good afternoon, sempai-tachi. Sakura Hijisaki, from class 1-B. Humbly asking for permission to join the team."* Despite the overly formal manner of speech, she didn't sound humble at all... nor arrogant, though, just confident. *"I've been doing rhythmic gymnastics since year 5 of elementary school."
"Well then, I guess you won't need any explanations, do you"*, the team's captain nodded to her with a smile, *"Go change, and let's start with warm-up, then?"*
A couple minutes later, Sakura reappeared in the gym, wearing a leotard in the Fujiyoka's traditional green, and carrying her own set of apparatus.
*Spoiler: Image*
Show



*"Is there anybody in need for a stretching partner?"* she asked politely, setting her leg on the bar of the wall ladder and lowering her body into the oversplit.
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Strong skill, +1 Renaissance Lady, +2 Athletic for a total of *+4*

----------


## Xihirli

Menna turns to the chess club. "A chance to humiliate a few boys? Sign me up." She signs up for a few other academics-minded clubs, including Archaeology and Area Studies. 
"Hey Hanna, there's a sewing club. We could go in together, see if we can't make you something that fits. Fabrics are cheaper than clothes, after all."
Menna looks about and notices Fujiwara being missing. Thinking for like a half-second, she slips off toward the music room to see if Kotone is there. 

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


Overachiever and Honors Student for +4 total.

----------


## Illven

That's when Hannah is grabbed harshly by some guy twisting her arm.

"No see, shes joining my club see." As he starts to pull her away Hannah shrieks in fear, and lunges at him in pure reflex. Distracted by her frame the boy is slow to react, as a flurry of reflexive punches, kicks, and tears descend upon him. 

With every strike, Hannah seems to have a natural talent for ripping clothes as every reflexive tear takes off the clothing support points.

Shortly after, the guy is on the ground nearly naked with Hannah panting from the sudden exertion. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Weak conflict, Feminine wiles, Peeping tom +3

----------


## Lentrax

> "Huh, where is she...?" Naomi (and likely everyone else) would have assumed that Kotone would have just joined the music club if they were being made mandatory. "'Ey guys, check around the school. I don't think I've seen Kotone since the bell let folks out of class." Kenji and the others give a nod and split off to check out clubs while keeping an eye out for wayward musicians. Haruto meanwhile sticks by the boss-lady as they peruse the different clubs as well. 
> 
> *"So, looked like you two managed to patch things up a little while the nudist musician was playing."*
> 
> "For now at least. But thanks for talking me down earlier. I think both of us making it a mutual apology was a lot healthier than just one of us doing it."
> 
> *"It's what friends are for. I will swoop in and ask her out if you bungle this again, though."* Naomi gives him a playful punch in the arm at that. He punches her back, and they laugh. *"Maybe while you don't screw things up I should ask her out instead."*
> 
> "The dojiko?"
> ...


And speaking of shows...

There she is, naked from the waist up, a blanket on the ground at her feet. And on top of it, a boy with an assortment of scratches deep enough to be oozing blood laying there. She seems to be panting, and it doesn't take a genius to figure out what likely happened.




> That's when Hannah is grabbed harshly by some guy twisting her arm.
> 
> "No see, shes joining my club see." As he starts to pull her away Hannah shrieks in fear, and lunges at him in pure reflex. Distracted by her frame the boy is slow to react, as a flurry of reflexive punches, kicks, and tears descend upon him. 
> 
> With every strike, Hannah seems to have a natural talent for ripping clothes as every reflexive tear takes off the clothing support points.
> 
> Shortly after, the guy is on the ground nearly naked with Hannah panting from the sudden exertion. 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...


Everyone who was there to see the whole thing go down, began pointing and laughing at the boy. As Hannah begins to calm down, and before anyone could drag the poor boy away, he grunts in pain as an old, weathered and beaten guitar case falls onto his crotch.

He grunts again as someone leans down onto the case. And then a sweep of silver hair comes into view.

Nice work. Want me to clean up the trash while you grab your... cloak and get out of here?




> For Sakura, having to pick a club wasn't an issue. If anything, she was slightly disappointed she had to wait an entire day to do so formally - she hoped to handle all the formalities before the classes even start, but, having spent time in the park listening to Kotone's music, really had no time to spare in the morning.
> As is, however, she wasted no time in heading to the gymnastics team's clubroom and handing her pre-filled form.
> *"Good afternoon, sempai-tachi. Sakura Hijisaki, from class 1-B. Humbly asking for permission to join the team."* Despite the overly formal manner of speech, she didn't sound humble at all... nor arrogant, though, just confident. *"I've been doing rhythmic gymnastics since year 5 of elementary school."
> "Well then, I guess you won't need any explanations, do you"*, the team's captain nodded to her with a smile, *"Go change, and let's start with warm-up, then?"*
> A couple minutes later, Sakura reappeared in the gym, wearing a leotard in the Fujiyoka's traditional green, and carrying her own set of apparatus.
> *Spoiler: Image*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...


Sakura walks into the room, and is quite surprised to find a distinct lack of girls warming up for gymnastics. Instead they seem to be busy putting some kind of display together. Likely for the event the Student Council announced before the bell.




> Menna turns to the chess club. "A chance to humiliate a few boys? Sign me up." She signs up for a few other academics-minded clubs, including Archaeology and Area Studies. 
> "Hey Hanna, there's a sewing club. We could go in together, see if we can't make you something that fits. Fabrics are cheaper than clothes, after all."
> Menna looks about and notices Fujiwara being missing. Thinking for like a half-second, she slips off toward the music room to see if Kotone is there. 
> 
> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> 
> Overachiever and Honors Student for +4 total.


Menna is standing near Hannah when the boy grabs her. And Hannah becomes a blur of tearing nails and punches and kicks.

A few moments after the display, Menna feels something tap her foot. She looks over and sees Hoshiko, just as the girl begins to speak. "Oh, sorry. Sorry, excuse me."

The girl clearly has no idea what happened, and is going to run straight into Hannah and the boy if she keeps going.

----------


## Esprit15

******* ****! Naomi shouts in surprise. She grabs at the blanket to cover up Hannah. What did he do to you?

----------


## Illven

> ******* ****! Naomi shouts in surprise. She grabs at the blanket to cover up Hannah. What did he do to you?


"He um tried to force me into joining his club... and twisted my arm hard." Hannah admits.

She turns to smile at Kotone as she covers up with the blanket. "Um sorry about that, how are you?"

----------


## Esprit15

She surveys the damage done to the boy. Bloody, torn up damn girl, nicely done. Well, seems you defended yourself well enough girl. Gotta remember to not underestimate you in a fight The enby smiles, to indicate that it was meant kindly. 

She looks over to Kenji. Hey man, get this jerk to the nurse, let her know what he did. Keep the girl he assaulteds name out of it,

----------


## Illven

> She surveys the damage done to the boy. Bloody, torn up damn girl, nicely done. Well, seems you defended yourself well enough girl. Gotta remember to not underestimate you in a fight The enby smiles, to indicate that it was meant kindly. 
> 
> She looks over to Kenji. Hey man, get this jerk to the nurse, let her know what he did. Keep the girl he assaulteds name out of it,


"I..... I mean I didn't mean to hurt him. It was just pure reflex after he grabbed and twisted my arm.... I hope he's not rich, mom and dad would kill me..."

----------


## Xihirli

"Screw him even if he _is_ rich!" Menna chimes in. 
"What clubs are you actually interested in, Hannah? I want to take at least one with you."

----------


## Illven

> "Screw him even if he _is_ rich!" Menna chimes in. 
> "What clubs are you actually interested in, Hannah? I want to take at least one with you."


"Um I was thinking chess. Or maybe junior doctors of japan?"

----------


## Xihirli

"Awesome! I'm in chess, I'll see you there. Good to know I'll actually have a real opponent." Menna gives Hannah a side-hug. 
"Oh there you are, Fujiwara. I couldn't see you. Which clubs are you thinking of?"

----------


## Lentrax

> "I..... I mean I didn't mean to hurt him. It was just pure reflex after he grabbed and twisted my arm.... I hope he's not rich, mom and dad would kill me..."


For defending yourself? What kind of crap parents you have?




> She surveys the damage done to the boy. Bloody, torn up damn girl, nicely done. Well, seems you defended yourself well enough girl. Gotta remember to not underestimate you in a fight The enby smiles, to indicate that it was meant kindly. 
> 
> She looks over to Kenji. Hey man, get this jerk to the nurse, let her know what he did. Keep the girl he assaulteds name out of it,


"By nurse, you mean dumpster, right?" Kenji asks. He looks down at the bleeding boy on the ground. "Still better than he deserves. Guitar girl, wanna move your case of his junk so I can drag his sorry a** away?"

Kotone lifts her case up, but a moment later it falls down and cracks him in the head.

Oops. Slipped.




> "Awesome! I'm in chess, I'll see you there. Good to know I'll actually have a real opponent." Menna gives Hannah a side-hug. 
> "Oh there you are, Fujiwara. I couldn't see you. Which clubs are you thinking of?"


I'm not. I'll probably wait for the fair on Saturday. Walk around, find somewhere I want to be, because it really doesn't matter to me.

"Oh!" Hoshiko says. "That sounds wonderful. Perhaps you could walk me around and describe the sights to me, since I am otherwise-"

Love to. Kotone says. Always willing to help someone in need.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi chuckles as the guitar case whacks the boy. "No, the nurse will be fine today." She kneels down to the boy, giving him a firm slap on the shoulder. "You always give someone _one chance_ to learn their lesson before you toss them by the wayside completely. And you're a quick study, ain'tcha?" A not-quite-friendly two slap on the cheek. 

"Don't worry Hannah. Keep quiet about it and it will probably blow over. A _lot_ of people here have connections. Unless his mommy or daddy are real big shots, threatening you is shooting an arrow into the brush. Maybe he hits a deer, maybe he ticks off a bear. And I don't think he's gonna take that risk when there are other bears sitting around him right now."

----------


## Illven

"They um. My parents that is, want me to marry some rich guy. They call me stuff like their investment, and their retirement. So um if he is rich, they'd say I should turn up the charm."

----------


## Xihirli

"Your parents are the worst," Menna says. The words come quite easily to her, and they sound well-practiced.
"If anyone tries to sue you or press charges for this, I will kill them," Menna adds just as easily.
"How about you, Naomi? Joining any clubs, or waiting like Fujiwara?"

----------


## Esprit15

"Think I'm waiting like her. I didn't plan to join any clubs initially, so I'll probably either find one that doesn't look like it asks much of me, or one that sounds like it will look good on college applications so my parents leave me alone about it."

----------


## Illven

> "Think I'm waiting like her. I didn't plan to join any clubs initially, so I'll probably either find one that doesn't look like it asks much of me, or one that sounds like it will look good on college applications so my parents leave me alone about it."


"Why didn't you want to join any clubs?" Hannah asks confused.

----------


## Esprit15

Because Im not a nerd, and I dont feel like making friends with a bunch of jocks in a sport club. Do I look like someone who would join a chess club or listen to some geek in a gi wax poetic about discipline and restraint while he teaches me to hit someone exactly right?

----------


## Illven

"I mean that last one kinda? Maybe not a gi, but you seem a precision type of person."

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi snorts a laugh. Im as precise as typhoon.

----------


## Illven

> Naomi snorts a laugh. Im as precise as typhoon.


"Really? Huh, must have misjudged you"

----------


## Lentrax

The school day is over, and your time is yours! Students take off jackets and sling them over their shoulders, ties get loosened. Kids head for the school dormitories or to waiting vehicles, mostly high end cars, but there are more than a few limousines waiting as well.

The only problem is, what do you do with your time before you have to head home?

And where did Kotone go?

*Spoiler: Scene 7*
Show

Unopposed roll!

Skill D7: Use what you have found out to track her down! +1 VP.
Conflict D7: Interrogate your way to the girl with the silver hair! +1 VP.
Luck D7: Isnt it just a beautiful day? +1 VP.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna is mostly thinking about the embarrassing day her friends been having.
"Come on Hannah, lets get you home. Cant exactly go walking around in a blanket."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Straight Luck.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomis back in his slacks and binder at the end of the day, fitting right in with the other guys. It was also generally the best way to go home without getting harassed on the street. Just like middle school, Naomi preferred to walk around town before getting home by foot, a not subtle dig at rejecting his familys private car that nevertheless always showed up at the school to give him a ride. 

As theyre walking, Naomi spots a familiar face from earlier. Well hey, if it isnt Girl Grabber-san.

The guy looks over and flinches. *Look, I dont want trouble. It was a misunderstanding, Im sorry!*

I know, I know, **** happens man, I get it. His voice is gentle but with a threatening undertone. Suddenly, he lunges for the boy, pinning him against a wall. But what I _dont_ get is why you think people wouldnt notice all of your _other_ creepy activity to girls in the school. Following Hannah earlier before working up the nerve to confront her, hanging around the girls locker rooms during gym The boys eyes go wide. Naomi smiles. I could see your reflection the whole time. Think we even made eye contact once. So listen, Lapdog. Since you have a knack for knowing where all the pretty girls from the school are, mind spilling where Kotones wandered off to? Do that and we can keep your peeping a secret until I need something else from you. His grip on the boy tightens. Or I can knock your teeth out for watching me change earlier.
*Spoiler*
Show

Conflict (+1), Roughhouse (+2)

Graceful (Automatic 4)

----------


## jamieth

Well... there were some setbacks, but all in all it was an acceptable first day. As she was heading home, Sakura wondered, _Where is Fujiwara? Hm... why did I think of her? I mean, sure, she's a curous character, but... Well, it's not like I'm short on time... But still. Could she join the music club? ...Unlikely. She's the type to only play when, where, and what she wants to. Could she head home already? Also no, joining the club is mandatory. What else is she interested in...
_*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Strong Skill; Renaisscance Lady for a total of +2

----------


## Illven

Not that any of those clothes will fit. Hannah snarks, holding Menna close.

*Spoiler*
Show


Using Complete poverty.

----------


## Lentrax

> Naomis back in his slacks and binder at the end of the day, fitting right in with the other guys. It was also generally the best way to go home without getting harassed on the street. Just like middle school, Naomi preferred to walk around town before getting home by foot, a not subtle dig at rejecting his familys private car that nevertheless always showed up at the school to give him a ride. 
> 
> As theyre walking, Naomi spots a familiar face from earlier. Well hey, if it isnt Girl Grabber-san.
> 
> The guy looks over and flinches. *Look, I dont want trouble. It was a misunderstanding, Im sorry!*
> 
> I know, I know, **** happens man, I get it. His voice is gentle but with a threatening undertone. Suddenly, he lunges for the boy, pinning him against a wall. But what I _dont_ get is why you think people wouldnt notice all of your _other_ creepy activity to girls in the school. Following Hannah earlier before working up the nerve to confront her, hanging around the girls locker rooms during gym The boys eyes go wide. Naomi smiles. I could see your reflection the whole time. Think we even made eye contact once. So listen, Lapdog. Since you have a knack for knowing where all the pretty girls from the school are, mind spilling where Kotones wandered off to? Do that and we can keep your peeping a secret until I need something else from you. His grip on the boy tightens. Or I can knock your teeth out for watching me change earlier.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...


"I-I... I don't know _exactl-_" He cuts off as the grip tightens further.

"Blue Street! She was going toward Blue Street!"




> Menna is mostly thinking about the embarrassing day her friends been having.
> "Come on Hannah, lets get you home. Cant exactly go walking around in a blanket."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Straight Luck.





> Not that any of those clothes will fit. Hannah snarks, holding Menna close.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Using Complete poverty.


Menna and Hannah are walking down the street from the Academy. They get more than a few looks, but no one really seems to want to do anything more than look. You come to a crosswalk and are waiting to cross when you hear a _tap, tap, tap_ behind you. You turn and find Hoshiko walking your way. Her cane runs over the bumps on the sidewalk and she comes to a stop, turning the right way to press the signal herself.




> Well... there were some setbacks, but all in all it was an acceptable first day. As she was heading home, Sakura wondered, _Where is Fujiwara? Hm... why did I think of her? I mean, sure, she's a curous character, but... Well, it's not like I'm short on time... But still. Could she join the music club? ...Unlikely. She's the type to only play when, where, and what she wants to. Could she head home already? Also no, joining the club is mandatory. What else is she interested in...
> _*Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> Strong Skill; Renaisscance Lady for a total of +2


Sakura walks down the road absorbed in her thoughts. She tries to puzzle together what she knows about Kotone. Which, admittedly, is not a whole lot. After all, she had known the girl for less than a full day.

But there may still be some interesting pieces to put together, and they were worth noting.

Sakura's walking was essentially on autopilot, and she found herself walking along Blue Street, and the familiar blue stone road with its shops and cafes was as busy as usual. But the sight was still a comfort.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna keeps her eyes respectfully facing forward as they walk. She waves to Hoshiko, then chides herself. 
"Hello Hoshiko. I'm just walking Hannah home. Where are you headed? We could stick together."

----------


## Esprit15

Thank you~! Naomi says cheerfully, giving the guy a friendly-but-not-actually pat on the cheek. See ya around, Lapdog. He heads off in the direction of Blue St.

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna keeps her eyes respectfully facing forward as they walk. She waves to Hoshiko, then chides herself. 
> "Hello Hoshiko. I'm just walking Hannah home. Where are you headed? We could stick together."


"Oh, me?" Hoshiko asks. "I was on my way to the Changing Leaves teahouse. Would you care to join me? My treat."




> Thank you~! Naomi says cheerfully, giving the guy a friendly-but-not-actually pat on the cheek. See ya around, Lapdog. He heads off in the direction of Blue St.


"Y-y-yeah, sure," Lapdog says. "Anytime, ju-just please don't hurt me anymore?"

----------


## Illven

At the promise of free food, Hannah is immediately interested.

Yes I would love to come! She says before her stomach growls loudly.

----------


## Xihirli

"Uh" Menna looks at Hannahs state of dress.
"Is there a private booth or something? Hannah needs to get out of the public eye."

----------


## Lentrax

Splendid! Hostility says in response to Hannahs enthusiastic acceptance.

But when Menna makes her remark, Hoshiko looks puzzled.

Why?

----------


## Illven

> Splendid! Hostility says in response to Hannahs enthusiastic acceptance.
> 
> But when Menna makes her remark, Hoshiko looks puzzled.
> 
> Why?


I'm just in a blanket on my top. Hannah admits.

----------


## Lentrax

"Ah. That would put an interesting twist on a social visit. Shall we take you shopping then? It sounds like you need something."

----------


## Illven

> "Ah. That would put an interesting twist on a social visit. Shall we take you shopping then? It sounds like you need something."


Um..... uh....no I'll be good. Hannah's stomach grumbles as she blushes.

----------


## Lentrax

Hoshiko thumps her cane on the ground.

"No. You can't go around naked. Come on, we will go get you something. Or a few somethings. Is there a store nearby that sells clothes?"

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi does not agree to that promise.

----------


## jamieth

Blue street... of course, it was named that after the color of its stone, but Sakura always thought the name was appropriate for a different reason. It was a nice place to come to when she was feeling lonely. Getting lost in the hustle and bustle of the crowd always helped. Today, however, she noticed a familiar uniform in that crowd. *"Miyagawa-kun*!"* she nodded, *"What brings you here?"*

(*Or "Miyagawa-san", as appropriate to Naomi's current appearance)

----------


## Esprit15

> Blue street... of course, it was named that after the color of its stone, but Sakura always thought the name was appropriate for a different reason. It was a nice place to come to when she was feeling lonely. Getting lost in the hustle and bustle of the crowd always helped. Today, however, she noticed a familiar uniform in that crowd. *"Miyagawa-kun*!"* she nodded, *"What brings you here?"*
> 
> (*Or "Miyagawa-san", as appropriate to Naomi's current appearance)


(Kun currently!  :Small Smile:  )

Nothing in particular. Just doing a little city wandering before slinking home. Havent been this way in a while, he partially lies. What about you?

----------


## Illven

> Hoshiko thumps her cane on the ground.
> 
> "No. You can't go around naked. Come on, we will go get you something. Or a few somethings. Is there a store nearby that sells clothes?"


"Right this way" Hannah says her voice sounding mortified.

----------


## jamieth

> (Kun currently!  )
> 
> Nothing in particular. Just doing a little city wandering before slinking home. Havent been this way in a while, he partially lies. What about you?


*"More or less the same"*, Sakura smiles, *"Feeling blue, one might say"*, she adds, partially in English. *"I'm not sure... it's not even that something particularly wrong happened, it's just not quite how I imagined the first day in high school, I guess?"*

----------


## Lentrax

> "Right this way" Hannah says her voice sounding mortified.


Hannah and Menna lead Hoshiko into a clothing store. Hoshiko asks you to take her to the womens department, and asks if you see things you like.

_Luck checks (D6) from both Hannah and Menna, please. Apply any modifiers you wish._




> (Kun currently!  )
> 
> Nothing in particular. Just doing a little city wandering before slinking home. Havent been this way in a while, he partially lies. What about you?





> *"More or less the same"*, Sakura smiles, *"Feeling blue, one might say"*, she adds, partially in English. *"I'm not sure... it's not even that something particularly wrong happened, it's just not quite how I imagined the first day in high school, I guess?"*


The two of you make your way to Blue Street. As you turn down toward the shopping center, Naomi begins trying to figure out where Kotone might be.

_Both Naomi and Sakura may make Skill or Luck checks (D6) to try and find Kotone._

----------


## Xihirli

"I dont want anything for myself," Menna insists, and then gets approached by another classmate shopping after class.
*"Heyyy, you go to our school, right? Do you know where the floral blouses are here?"*
"Oh, I think theyre down this aisle" Menna directs them, and in the process stumbles on an outfit.
"Hey Hannah, this is a loose blouse, I bet it can stay on you."

*Spoiler: Luck*
Show


Using Problem Solver for a total of +2.
5 rolled OOC



"Though YIKES that color."

----------


## Lentrax

Hannah, going through some of the racks of clothes, finds a couple of things she might be able to wear. She heads for the fitting room to try them on, and upon opening the door, is greeted by the sight of a girl she remembered seeing at school. Hannah didn't think she could have met anyone with a bust size the same as hers, but here she was.

The girl was having trouble unfastening her bra when Hannah walks in, barechested herself.

"Oh, good," the girl says. Could you give me a hand? I want to see what this top looks like without the bra."

Meanwhile, Hoshiko is still with Menna. "Pardon, but what is wrong with the color?"

----------


## Illven

> Hannah, going through some of the racks of clothes, finds a couple of things she might be able to wear. She heads for the fitting room to try them on, and upon opening the door, is greeted by the sight of a girl she remembered seeing at school. Hannah didn't think she could have met anyone with a bust size the same as hers, but here she was.
> 
> The girl was having trouble unfastening her bra when Hannah walks in, barechested herself.
> 
> "Oh, good," the girl says. Could you give me a hand? I want to see what this top looks like without the bra."
> 
> Meanwhile, Hoshiko is still with Menna. "Pardon, but what is wrong with the color?"


Hannah turns scarlet. "Um, yeah um right away." She replies reaching up with trembling hands checking out her chest in the mirror. "Um my name is Hannah"

----------


## Lentrax

"Thanks," the girl says, turning so that Hannah can get to the strap.

Once it is off, the girl tosses it to the side and picks up the blouse, pulling it on over her head.

"I'm Junko, by the way," she says, admiring herself in the mirror. "Thank you for your help, but why are you naked?"

----------


## Illven

> "Thanks," the girl says, turning so that Hannah can get to the strap.
> 
> Once it is off, the girl tosses it to the side and picks up the blouse, pulling it on over her head.
> 
> "I'm Junko, by the way," she says, admiring herself in the mirror. "Thank you for your help, but why are you naked?"


"Um uh....my clothes keep breaking." Hannah blushes hard as she stares. "Um.... I can see a nip" she adds before covering her mouth.

----------


## Lentrax

Sounds like you need better clothes, hun.

She changes back into her own clothes, which, Hannah notices is a uniform from the academy. Her patch indicating she is a senior.

By the way, you should pick your jaw up off the floor. You are nearly as attractive as I am.

She holds the top she is not buying out. Here. You should at least put this on before you keep shopping, she tilts her head slightly to the side as she thinks.


Or actually, maybe you shouldnt. If we could get people to drool on the clothes, we could probably make them buy them since we cant exactly clean and reshelve them.

----------


## Illven

> Sounds like you need better clothes, hun.
> 
> She changes back into her own clothes, which, Hannah notices is a uniform from the academy. Her patch indicating she is a senior.
> 
> By the way, you should pick your jaw up off the floor. You are nearly as attractive as I am.
> 
> She holds the top she is not buying out. Here. You should at least put this on before you keep shopping, she tilts her head slightly to the side as she thinks.
> 
> 
> Or actually, maybe you shouldnt. If we could get people to drool on the clothes, we could probably make them buy them since we cant exactly clean and reshelve them.


Hannah checks the top out. "Yeah. Mom and Dad complain all the time that my 46D chest is expensive enough without all the breaking"
[Junko would realize that's horribly inaccurate.]

"So I'm just going to point this out, you're several inches taller then me. This will be I'll fitting" she holds up the top looking away from Junko

----------


## Lentrax

Its a _top,_ darling, Junko says. Its only ill fitting if its unflattering.

Now try that on, she says, rummaging around in her bag until she pulls out a wallet. And here. A gift card. I was supposed to give it to the exchange student living with me last year, but I forgot until yesterday. You take it, and use it to find you some things that can bear the stress of being your clothes.

----------


## Illven

> Its a _top,_ darling, Junko says. Its only ill fitting if its unflattering.
> 
> Now try that on, she says, rummaging around in her bag until she pulls out a wallet. And here. A gift card. I was supposed to give it to the exchange student living with me last year, but I forgot until yesterday. You take it, and use it to find you some things that can bear the stress of being your clothes.


Hannah blushes as she attempts the card, putting on the top.

"Um can I uh have your number. You know for advice and such?"

----------


## Lentrax

"I don't think so, darling. I'm not a fashion adviser."

She slings her bag onto her shoulder. "Besides. I think its bad form to pick up toys in my daddy's store."

----------


## Illven

> "I don't think so, darling. I'm not a fashion adviser."
> 
> She slings her bag onto her shoulder. "Besides. I think its bad form to pick up toys in my daddy's store."


"Can we still trade numbers, I _really_ want to get to know you..."

----------


## Lentrax

Junko pats Hannah on the cheek. "No."

And then she leaves.

----------


## Illven

> Junko pats Hannah on the cheek. "No."
> 
> And then she leaves.


Hannah stands there stunned from the force of her infatuation, before trying to look around for more clothes.

----------


## Xihirli

> Meanwhile, Hoshiko is still with Menna. "Pardon, but what is wrong with the color?"


"Its PUCE and TEAL!" Menna says, exasperated.
"Hannahs changing, I think. Want to sit and wait?"
Menna sits and tries very hard not to imagine Hannah changing.

----------


## Illven

> "Its PUCE and TEAL!" Menna says, exasperated.
> "Hannahs changing, I think. Want to sit and wait?"
> Menna sits and tries very hard not to imagine Hannah changing.


After a moment, Hannah comes out seeming a bit stunned, and in a very nice emerald top.

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh Hannah, youre stunning!" Menna smiles at her.
"Whoa, what happened? You look" Menna frowned. "In love, actually. Whats up?"

----------


## Illven

> "Oh Hannah, youre stunning!" Menna smiles at her.
> "Whoa, what happened? You look" Menna frowned. "In love, actually. Whats up?"


"Um in love?" Hannah asks "um I uh accidentally barged into one of our seniors in thr changing room. Name is Junko. She uh. She gave me a gift card. She was _really_ pretty."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna lands in next to Hoshikos ear.
"Shes SO CLOSE to figuring out shes gay."

----------


## Lentrax

Hoshiko giggles.

Really? She whispers back. Is that why shes been so nice to me? Because shes attracted to me?

----------


## Xihirli

"Maybe, but she's nice to _everyone_," Menna says firmly. "Hannah's a very special girl." She turns back to Hannah. 
"Want to check out with that?"

----------


## Illven

> "Maybe, but she's nice to _everyone_," Menna says firmly. "Hannah's a very special girl." She turns back to Hannah. 
> "Want to check out with that?"


"Oh um, Junko implies I could get a few more things with this. I'm hoping for a bra that won't break..."

----------


## Xihirli

"Alright! Let's go find you something then." Menna holds Hannah's hand for shopping.

----------


## Illven

> "Alright! Let's go find you something then." Menna holds Hannah's hand for shopping.


Hannah takes it happily offering her other arm to Hoshiko

----------


## Lentrax

> *"More or less the same"*, Sakura smiles, *"Feeling blue, one might say"*, she adds, partially in English. *"I'm not sure... it's not even that something particularly wrong happened, it's just not quite how I imagined the first day in high school, I guess?"*


Sakura and Naomi begin making their way down Blue Street. They pass bookstores, general goods stores, and a tea house. But nowhere is there a sign of Kotone. There does seem to be something going on ahead though. A line of some kind, but from here it is not possible to see. The line is mostly other students from the academy. You head further along the line and start asking about what is going on.

Most of them are not entirely sure, just that they heard that they want to see what is at the front. But eventually, someone manages to answer your questions.

"Yeah, its a line for the maid cafe up ahead. They apparently hired this new girl who is driving everyone crazy."

They aren't sure who the girl is, they just know that they have to meet her in case she is super attractive.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi looks at Sakura as if to ask Wait, surely its not _her_?

----------


## Lentrax

You begin to wonder if it is her, and how to best try and find out.

_Conflict to shove your way to the front. Allure to use charm. No set DC. The die result will simply determine consequences, not success or failure._

----------


## Lentrax

Naomi pushes his way through the crowd, and the few that tried to stop him gave up quickly when they saw he was not shy about using some decently applied force to maintain momentum through the line.

The two reach the front and enter the cafe, where you are greeted by a cute enough girl in a maid's uniform. She has nothing on Kotone, of course, but she is attractive in her own right.

"Greetings, Master, Mistress. May I seat you?"

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi is a little surprised at just how disappointed he is that its not Kotone greeting him in a maid outfit. He doesnt let the frown show on his face for more than a moment though. Yes. Two? he says, looking to Sakura to confirm that he wasnt being too presumptuous.

----------


## jamieth

> Naomi is a little surprised at just how disappointed he is that its not Kotone greeting him in a maid outfit. He doesnt let the frown show on his face for more than a moment though. Yes. Two? he says, looking to Sakura to confirm that he wasnt being too presumptuous.


*"Sure"*, Sakura nods with a polite smile. Being polite with personnel is just a matter of basic courtesy, after all... and said personnel being a cute girl is an added bonus. *"I admit I'm new to this kind of places, so if there's any special etiquette I need to know..."*

----------


## Lentrax

She takes the two of you to a table and seats you. And then with a deep bow she tells you that your server would be with you shortly.

As the two of you sit and watch and wait, you see more students coming in. And some older people as well, mostly men. And as you wait, you get a glimpse of a young girl in the cafe's uniform. A girl with a distinctly silver hair. But is it actually her, or just a different girl in a wig?

No, It _is_ her.

And she is coming this way!

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi looks off and smiles to their server. No, its generally a chill place. Most likely theyll refer to you as master or some variant of that. Its fun!

----------


## jamieth

*"I see"* Sakura, who, of course, gets to be addressed as 'ojou-sama' by the family staff on a daily basis, nods and looks up to see... _huh_
That said, she's not _that_ naive, and at least realizes it would be improper to call the girl out by name or something. Here, it it strictly business relationship... until and unless the surprise waitress indicates otherwise.

----------


## Lentrax

*Sakura and Naomi*

Kotone is standing in front of your table. She is wearing a fairly standard maid costume, and it seems to fit her well enough that you believe it is actually hers and not just something off a rack at a cosplay store.

She bows to you each.

Greetings, Masters. May I bring you some refreshment?

*Hannah and Menna*

Hannah pays for her items and the cashier hands back the gift card along with the recipt.

As the two of you guide Hoshiko outside, you see that a line has formed for... something.

"Which way to the tea house?" Hoshiko asks. "I am afraid I got a bit turned around inside the store."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna points to the tea house, then remembers how vision works. 
"This way. Let's get out of this crowd, huh?" Menna tries to steer them into the tea place and away from the building with bunches of people. She hates being surrounded by a bunch of strangers. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I _refuse_ to plot!

----------


## Esprit15

I would like hm, just an iced coffee for now, please, Naomi says with a smile. I dont believe Ive been to this café before. Is there anything on the menu that you would recommend, miss?

----------


## jamieth

*"Coffee as well"*, Sakura nods. Strictly speaking, she plans to stop at that. Since the practice at the club today was cut short, she didn't get her usual amount of workout... meaning she _extra_ can't afford any extra calories today. Still... might as well check her options.

----------


## Illven

Hannah will follow happily to the tea place.

----------


## Lentrax

*Maid Cafe*

We have a strawberry cake as a special today, otherwise, we only have what is on the menu. If you'd like, I can give you a moment to browse the menu while I get you your coffee?

The menu, as you look at it, has a wide selection of baked goods. There are also a few actual meals to select, in case you want something more.

Everyone is staring at Kotone, and trying very hard to make it look like they aren't.

*Tea House*

Hannah and Menna guide Hoshiko down the street, and away from the crowd. They eventually reach the doorway next to a sign that reads "Changing Leaves."

They slide the door open and the three women enter. A slightly older woman looks up at the door as it slides shut behind them. "Ah! Hoshiko!" She says, a tone of relief in her voice. "We wondered if you were sick today."

Hoshiko smiles warmly, and she folds her cane up. "Not sick. Just trying to help a friend," she says in reply, gesturing to Hannah.

"Ah," the woman replies. "I see. Well. Your table is open, and I will have a fresh kettle brought for you."

"Thank you, Koki-sama."

Hoshiko immediately begins walking across the tea house, and settles into a table in a corner.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna sits across from Hoshiko. 
"Hoshiko, you didn't tell me you knew the owner. Is she uh... a relative?" Menna guesses. 
Japanese is her third language, but she knows that 'Sama' is occasionally used for older siblings. Though she's ashamed a little bit that her first thought was "sugar mommy."

----------


## Esprit15

No need to wait for me, Naomi says cheerfully. Im sure the special is delicious, Id love a slice. Would you like to simply steal a bite from mine, Sakura? Or has something else on the menu caught your eye?

----------


## Illven

Hannah curtsies Thank you for your hospitality.

----------


## jamieth

> No need to wait for me, Naomi says cheerfully. Im sure the special is delicious, Id love a slice. Would you like to simply steal a bite from mine, Sakura? Or has something else on the menu caught your eye?


*"Thank you, but..."* Sakura looks at the menu, *"I'll have the omurice*, please"*, she makes a selection confidently, based strictly on the food itself and blissfully unaware of the tradition attached to that dish in such places.

*Omurice or omu-rice (オムライス, Omu-raisu) is a Japanese dish consisting of an omelette] made with fried rice and thin, fried scrambled eggs, usually topped with ketchup. Tradition in queston includes the server writing a short message to the client with ketchup on the dish itself.

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna sits across from Hoshiko. 
> "Hoshiko, you didn't tell me you knew the owner. Is she uh... a relative?" Menna guesses. 
> Japanese is her third language, but she knows that 'Sama' is occasionally used for older siblings. Though she's ashamed a little bit that her first thought was "sugar mommy."


"Related? No. Not that I am aware of."




> Hannah curtsies Thank you for your hospitality.


"Of course, dearie. Now go sit. I will bring a kettle for you three."




> No need to wait for me, Naomi says cheerfully. Im sure the special is delicious, Id love a slice. Would you like to simply steal a bite from mine, Sakura? Or has something else on the menu caught your eye?





> *"Thank you, but..."* Sakura looks at the menu, *"I'll have the omurice*, please"*, she makes a selection confidently, based strictly on the food itself and blissfully unaware of the tradition attached to that dish in such places.
> 
> *Omurice or omu-rice (オムライス, Omu-raisu) is a Japanese dish consisting of an omelette] made with fried rice and thin, fried scrambled eggs, usually topped with ketchup. Tradition in queston includes the server writing a short message to the client with ketchup on the dish itself.


Kotone bows and then departs. She returns not long after with the coffee. And then a few minutes after that she brings the two dishes. Naomi recieves a slice of pink cake, made of three layers, with white icing between the layers. the outer sides of the triangular slice of cake is frosted white as well, with pink icing in the shape of strawberries along the outer edge.

Sakura looks down at her omelette, and sees that instead of just a couple of swirls of ketchup on the omelette, there is a message that reads simply, "Love your shoes."

----------


## Illven

So I'm guessing you come here every day? Hannah asks Hoshiko brightly, looking around the tea shop.

----------


## Xihirli

"So why call her 'Sama' then?" Menna asks. 
"I hope I haven't been rude all my life by not calling restaurant owners that."

And her mind is back to "Sugar mommy?"

----------


## Esprit15

Whats your rice say, Naomi asks before taking a bite of his cake.

----------


## Lentrax

> So I'm guessing you come here every day? Hannah asks Hoshiko brightly, looking around the tea shop.


Hoshiko slips twitch in a part smile. And what gives you that impression?




> "So why call her 'Sama' then?" Menna asks. 
> "I hope I haven't been rude all my life by not calling restaurant owners that."
> 
> And her mind is back to "Sugar mommy?"


Her mouth quirks in an odd expression of confusion.

I am afraid you have me at a loss. I do not quite understand the meaning of your question.

----------


## Xihirli

"What is your relationship to the tea shop owner?" Menna clarifies. 
"Are you just a regular, or is there some other way you know her?"

----------


## Lentrax

I already told you I am not related to her.

----------


## Xihirli

That doesn't actually answer Menna's question of how she _did_ know her, but Menna decides to drop it. 
"Okay. Sorry. So Hoshiko, do you know which clubs you're joining? Me and Hannah are probably going to be in Chess club together."

----------


## Illven

> Hoshiko slips twitch in a part smile. And what gives you that impression?


She said they were wondering if you were sick today. That suggests a VERY regular schedule. Hannah explains.

----------


## Lentrax

> That doesn't actually answer Menna's question of how she _did_ know her, but Menna decides to drop it. 
> "Okay. Sorry. So Hoshiko, do you know which clubs you're joining? Me and Hannah are probably going to be in Chess club together."


"I don't quite know, to be honest," Hoshiko says. "I will have to see which ones could potentially accommodate me, and possibly request an exemption by the faculty if I can't."




> She said they were wondering if you were sick today. That suggests a VERY regular schedule. Hannah explains.


"Interesting that that was the thing you picked up on to figure that out," Hoshiko says.

As you all talk, Koki brings out a tray with a teapot, three glasses and a plate of scones. She sets it down in the center of the table, and then takes a spoon and taps the teapot as well one of the glasses on the tray.

"There you are Hoshiko. Let us know if you need anything else, alright?"

"I will, thank you."

----------


## Illven

> "Interesting that that was the thing you picked up on to figure that out," Hoshiko says.
> 
> As you all talk, Koki brings out a tray with a teapot, three glasses and a plate of scones. She sets it down in the center of the table, and then takes a spoon and taps the teapot as well one of the glasses on the tray.
> 
> "There you are Hoshiko. Let us know if you need anything else, alright?"
> 
> "I will, thank you."


Um. Probably shoulda said something by now. But I can't pay. Hannah admits.

----------


## Xihirli

"Hoshiko already offered," Menna reminds Hannah. 
"Though it's been awhile since then."
Menna pours the tea for all three of them and smells it to see what kind it is. 

"Is this your first year, Hoshiko? Do you know anything about the school we should know?"

----------


## Lentrax

Hoshiko frowns as she grasps at nothing because Menna has taken the kettle.

"I probably know less than you, since most people do not take my condition into account."

She begins groping where the kettle was, her fingers spread as she gingerly feels through the air. "Or the things that some do to mitigate my handicap."

----------


## Xihirli

"I didn't know you wanted to pour it, sorry," Menna puts the kettle back where it goes. 
"I didn't intend to make you feel patronized."

----------


## Illven

> Hoshiko frowns as she grasps at nothing because Menna has taken the kettle.
> 
> "I probably know less than you, since most people do not take my condition into account."
> 
> She begins groping where the kettle was, her fingers spread as she gingerly feels through the air. "Or the things that some do to mitigate my handicap."


Is there anything I can do to help take your condition into account? Hannah asks.

----------


## Lentrax

> "I didn't know you wanted to pour it, sorry," Menna puts the kettle back where it goes. 
> "I didn't intend to make you feel patronized."


"All I ask is that you try. And yes, I intended to pour. At the very least my own. Because you seem to have failed to realize that my life is built around precise routine. That is why I was able to walk through this room to this table without the assistance of my cane. That is why Kiko-sama tapped the kettle and the cup with the spoon. To let me know where they were. I do not mean to sound like I am talking down to you, but you are being very inconsiderate."




> Is there anything I can do to help take your condition into account? Hannah asks.


"All I ask is that you try to keep it in mind."


* * * * *
It is evening when you are all beginning to head home. As you head back onto Blue Street, the crowds have calmed down. Most people are heading home for the night. And now, it seems, so are you.

You begin walking toward the end of Blue Street when you hear a crash, followed by angry yelling. You turn to see what is causing the sound, and you see Kotone. She seems to have knocked over a table of glassware, and she takes a couple more stumbling steps, and then, clutches at her heart as she collapses to the ground. Meanwhile, the owner of the broken table is still yelling at her shouting obscenities and names, and accusing her of being drunk.

*Spoiler: Scene 8*
Show

Unopposed roll. All rolls are at D8.

Use whatever Attribute you wish to attempt to help Kotone.

This roll is worth 2 VP.

----------


## Esprit15

As he sees the girl clutch her chest, Naomi turns to a guy next to him. "Hey dude, my phone's dead. Call 911 for her. I've gotta deal with that jerk anyways." A vein bulges on Naomi's forehead and his blood runs hot. _"Hey!"_ he shouts at the guy, putting all 161cm of his height into his voice. "What the ****** is your problem, bro? Yelling at a girl like that? You got a _****ing_ screw loose?" He looks around at the slowly gathering crowd. _Yeah, make a scene, make him embarrassed..._ He gets real close to the guy's face now. "What kind of ****ing jack*** sees a girl fall over and decides to scream his *** off at her? You got a mother? You kiss her with that mouth too, bud?" A couple of other young men in the crowd seem at least... interested in what Naomi is saying, and start shifting to the front. "I've already knocked the crap out of one piece of **** today but I can go two for two if you're feeling ****in' lucky!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Conflict (+1), One of the Guys (+2, pulling others in to be more intimidating, distracting so the guy can get EMS there)

Damn, wish I could apply my other conflict booster. Fingers crossed.

----------


## Illven

Hannah for her part immediately rushes to Kotone side, she checks for breathing and if she finds breathing follows medical advice and puts her in the recovery position, if she is not breathing she moves to start CPR.

Sir. Sir. She calls out. It'd be better to instead of yelling at her for being drunk which she clearly is not, and call an ambulance. I would but I don't have a phone!

*Spoiler*
Show


Strong skill, Honor student, Feminine wiles +5

----------


## Xihirli

Medicine is Hannah's hyperfixation, not Menna's, but they'd taken the CPR certification class together as Hannah's last birthday gift from Menna's parents, and Menna never forgets a book. 

She thinks back hard to her and Hannah's manuals, picturing the pages and tracing the words in midair as quickly as she could manage. 
"No, not 911, 999!" She corrects Naomi, pointing to the one calling. She tosses her phone to Hannah. "You call, too." Menna rushes to Kotone's side and reads the instructions in her head, side-by-side. She has someone calling 999. 
"Kotone, I'm going to hold onto you and help you sit down, alright?" Menna wraps her arms around Kotone and, gently as possible, helps her sit up on the floor, keeping an arm at her back to help support Kotone. 
_Step 3, reassure them. If they are unconscious, attempt CPR_.
Kotone does not appear to be unconscious, so Menna simply wraps the fingers of her free hand around Kotone's. 
"Hey, I'm here, okay? I promise I'm going to stay with you, and you're going to be okay. I just need you to stay awake for me, okay? I promise, I'll be _right_ here."

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


A bit of an unorthodox Honor Student but I hope I justified it as "coursework, just not specifically for school" for +2 Skill.
I will use a Foresight Roll calling Odd.
I will use Trustworthy to reassure Kotone for another +2
Strong Skill makes a total of +5, though adding an odd number isn't actually very useful in this particular instance. 
If I roll a 2 or a 4, I fail. Anything else, SUCCESS! 
Which... I guess would be true even if I only added one of my +2s here. Ah well.

----------


## jamieth

Sakura immediately moves in to help. _Obviously_ she does have some basic first aid training... enough to handle the situation until the medics arrive, at least. So, when Hannah starts CPR procedures, she kneels nearby and nods, *"You focus on the heart, I'll handle respiration."*
That said respiration looks suspiciously like a full-on kiss on the lips? Didn't even cross her mind. And if it did, it wouldn't change anything. Deep breath in, breath out into Kotone's mouth, deep breath in... no matter how long it takes. The rule is simple; you don't stop CPR until either the patient wakes up, or the doctors arrive... and when it comes to health, there's no such thing as being _overly_ thorough.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Strong Skill, Reneissance Lady, Athletic for a total of +3

----------


## Lentrax

> Hannah for her part immediately rushes to Kotone side, she checks for breathing and if she finds breathing follows medical advice and puts her in the recovery position, if she is not breathing she moves to start CPR.
> 
> Sir. Sir. She calls out. It'd be better to instead of yelling at her for being drunk which she clearly is not, and call an ambulance. I would but I don't have a phone!
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Strong skill, Honor student, Feminine wiles +5






> Medicine is Hannah's hyperfixation, not Menna's, but they'd taken the CPR certification class together as Hannah's last birthday gift from Menna's parents, and Menna never forgets a book. 
> 
> She thinks back hard to her and Hannah's manuals, picturing the pages and tracing the words in midair as quickly as she could manage. 
> "No, not 911, 999!" She corrects Naomi, pointing to the one calling. She tosses her phone to Hannah. "You call, too." Menna rushes to Kotone's side and reads the instructions in her head, side-by-side. She has someone calling 999. 
> "Kotone, I'm going to hold onto you and help you sit down, alright?" Menna wraps her arms around Kotone and, gently as possible, helps her sit up on the floor, keeping an arm at her back to help support Kotone. 
> _Step 3, reassure them. If they are unconscious, attempt CPR_.
> Kotone does not appear to be unconscious, so Menna simply wraps the fingers of her free hand around Kotone's. 
> "Hey, I'm here, okay? I promise I'm going to stay with you, and you're going to be okay. I just need you to stay awake for me, okay? I promise, I'll be _right_ here."
> 
> ...





> Sakura immediately moves in to help. _Obviously_ she does have some basic first aid training... enough to handle the situation until the medics arrive, at least. So, when Hannah starts CPR procedures, she kneels nearby and nods, *"You focus on the heart, I'll handle respiration."*
> That said respiration looks suspiciously like a full-on kiss on the lips? Didn't even cross her mind. And if it did, it wouldn't change anything. Deep breath in, breath out into Kotone's mouth, deep breath in... no matter how long it takes. The rule is simple; you don't stop CPR until either the patient wakes up, or the doctors arrive... and when it comes to health, there's no such thing as being _overly_ thorough.
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
>  Strong Skill, Reneissance Lady, Athletic for a total of +3


Kotone is, in fact, still conscious. As Hannah and Menna move her around, she moans. She is still clutching at her heart. Her other hand, she points toward her guitar case, which has slid a few feet away.

M-M... My pills...

Her hand falls limp, and she grimaces.

The... the pain...




> As he sees the girl clutch her chest, Naomi turns to a guy next to him. "Hey dude, my phone's dead. Call 911 for her. I've gotta deal with that jerk anyways." A vein bulges on Naomi's forehead and his blood runs hot. _"Hey!"_ he shouts at the guy, putting all 161cm of his height into his voice. "What the ****** is your problem, bro? Yelling at a girl like that? You got a _****ing_ screw loose?" He looks around at the slowly gathering crowd. _Yeah, make a scene, make him embarrassed..._ He gets real close to the guy's face now. "What kind of ****ing jack*** sees a girl fall over and decides to scream his *** off at her? You got a mother? You kiss her with that mouth too, bud?" A couple of other young men in the crowd seem at least... interested in what Naomi is saying, and start shifting to the front. "I've already knocked the crap out of one piece of **** today but I can go two for two if you're feeling ****in' lucky!"
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Conflict (+1), One of the Guys (+2, pulling others in to be more intimidating, distracting so the guy can get EMS there)
> 
> Damn, wish I could apply my other conflict booster. Fingers crossed.


The man finally just gives up as the others go about trying to help Kotone. He doesn't do anything except walk away.

----------


## Illven

Hannah immediately opens the case, assuming she spots them she grabs her pills and looks for the dosage AS she asks How many? She reads in case Kotone is too pained to answer.

She gently helps Kotone take the amount of pills required, and strokes her back softly.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi checks with the guy that he told to call 911 (well not 911 but you know what I mean).

----------


## jamieth

While Hannah fetches the pills, Sakura helps Kotone to sit up and pulls a bottle out of her own bag, to help with swallowing the pills, just in case.
*"You really should keep them somewhere closer..."* she mentions, once Kotone is stable enough, *"You can't take your guitar with you everywhere, right? A wristbag, maybe..."*

----------


## Xihirli

Menna backs off, deciding not to crowd Kotone. She takes her phone back from Hannah and dials 999 herself.

----------


## Lentrax

> Naomi checks with the guy that he told to call 911 (well not 911 but you know what I mean).


He's not doing anything. He just went back to his things and started cleaning up.




> Hannah immediately opens the case, assuming she spots them she grabs her pills and looks for the dosage AS she asks How many? She reads in case Kotone is too pained to answer.
> 
> She gently helps Kotone take the amount of pills required, and strokes her back softly.


Kotone doesn't answer, just stuggling to pull herself into a ball. Hannah looks at the bottle and sees that she should give Kotone one pill.




> While Hannah fetches the pills, Sakura helps Kotone to sit up and pulls a bottle out of her own bag, to help with swallowing the pills, just in case.
> *"You really should keep them somewhere closer..."* she mentions, once Kotone is stable enough, *"You can't take your guitar with you everywhere, right? A wristbag, maybe..."*


A-all I.... oh.... she moans. Hannah tells Sakura that the girl is not supposed to swallow the pill. It says the pill is supposed to go under the tongue.




> Menna backs off, deciding not to crowd Kotone. She takes her phone back from Hannah and dials 999 herself.


_"Emergency services are on the way. Please stay on the line with us in case the situation changes."_

----------


## Illven

Hannah starts to guide the single pill into Kotone's mouth.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi spits. *******. He walks back to the group to see if theres anything he could do to help.

----------


## jamieth

*"Got it"*, Sakura immediately nods, putting the bottle away and holding Kotone's mouth open with her hands. *"I'm on it, Hanamoto-san."*

----------


## Xihirli

Menna waves to Naomi while she remains on the line.
"Hiya. I think we should stay back, not crowd her."

----------


## Lentrax

Time passes. It passes very slowly, it feels like. And finally, after what seems like an hour, a pair of paramedics come running down the street.

They ask when she collapsed. When she had her pill. What she had been doing. They take a set of vitals. They insert an IV into her arm right there.

They get her on a gurney and begin wheeling her out. They are not being slow about it.

They also stop any of you from getting into the ambulance with her though.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi doesnt bother to try following. This whole sequenced had him shaken. He does try to get the drivers attention while the girl is brought into the vehicle. Do you need to file any sort of report regarding the guy who pushed her to this point? Im not a law knower type, but it seems like screaming at a girl to the point she goes into a panic and has a heart attack is something.

----------


## Lentrax

"Not my department. But if you do choose to go through with that, you had better make sure of what you're saying. Get your facts straight."

----------


## jamieth

Sakura, meanwhile, is already calling up a taxi. It's simply faster than summoning a family limo. *"I'm going to a hospital"*, she says, facing the rest of the crew, *"Who's with me?"*

----------


## Illven

> Sakura, meanwhile, is already calling up a taxi. It's simply faster than summoning a family limo. *"I'm going to a hospital"*, she says, facing the rest of the crew, *"Who's with me?"*


I'm with you. Hannah says.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna nods.
"Yes. I promised Kotone Id stay with her and thats just what Im going to do." Menna always keeps her promises.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi looks to the driver. Hey, dont want to keep you, but were her friends. Which hospital should we go to find her?

----------


## Lentrax

"Mountainview is closest."

You all get into the taxi and head for the hospital. You see the ambulance parked outside the emergency department, the three EMTs that make up the crew sitting outside, cleaning equipment with cups of coffee. You go inside, and ask for Kotone. The nurse looks her up, and ends up directing you further into the hospital. Out of the Emergency department, and into the general hospital.

You are walking down the main corridor heading toward the elevators the emergency attendant directed you toward when you pass someone who looks almost exactly like Hoshiko. She is walking down the corridor, reading a chart.

----------


## Illven

I don't think Hoshiko mentioned a twin. Hannah mutters to Menna.

----------


## Xihirli

"Uh, excuse me," Menna says to the woman.
"Do you know Hoshiko  ah, my age, blonde hair?"

----------


## Lentrax

"Sorry, what?"

Menna repeats the question. "Ah, yes. That is my daughter. Excuse me."

She moves on, and you head into the elevators to go up to where Kotone is.

It takes some time, but you find the right wing, and then you led to the correct room by the sound of music.

Kotone is sitting in a bed, an IV in her arm, strumming on her guitar.

She looks up at the sound of the door opening. Oh. Hi.

----------


## Xihirli

"Greetings, Kotone. We just wanted to check on you, make sure you were okay." Menna smiled at her. "Does your family know you're here?"

----------


## Illven

How are you feeling? Are you comfortable? Hannah asks softly.

----------


## Lentrax

She just chuckles at the questions. As her hair spills over her guitar, the chuckles slowly turn to sobs.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi stays silent, and simply kneels by the bed to be at eye level with Kotone. He know that she was a proud person. The last thing she probably wanted was to feel pitied.

----------


## Illven

> She just chuckles at the questions. As her hair spills over her guitar, the chuckles slowly turn to sobs.


Hannah makes sure to not crowd her.

We're here if you want us to help.

----------


## Xihirli

"Do you know how long you'll be in here? I'd like to visit you, if you're in need of visitors."

----------


## Lentrax

Howlong she gets out between sobs that slowly begin turning back to a sad chuckle.
Thats funny. You all should remember the room number. Because if you intend on following through with your folly, you will be here a lot.

----------


## Esprit15

Fine by me. I need a reason to not be stuck at home being a good little boy, Naomi says with a grin and a chuckle as well. Pretty sure This girl in my class is sick will get them off my back.

----------


## jamieth

*"Already did, it's 304*", Sakura responds in a completely straight tone. *"More seriously, if I can help in a more substantial way..."*

----------


## Lentrax

Her chuckling stops. Her chin tips down, and for the first time that you can recall, she starts to look angry.

Get out. she says, as she points a finger in the general direction of the door.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna frowns. "We want to sped time with you, Kotone, but I, for one, won't force that on you." She leaves.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomis frown vanishes. Was it something he said? He thought it was clearly a joke, but maybe she didnt see it that way? They both _did_ seem to have difficulties reading each other before. Oh, um Im sorry. Unless stopped, he gets up and heads toward the door.

----------


## Illven

Sorry. Hannah croaks out moving to leave.

----------


## Lentrax

As you all leave the room you see a doctor, a slightly older gentleman with grey just starting to come in at his temples, pulling the chart out of the holder at Kotone's door. He looks up as you come out.

"Ah. I did not realize Fujiwara had visitors." But then he sees the general mood of the group. "In a mood, is she? Well, that is hardly surprising, considering her condition."

----------


## Esprit15

Yeah, Id probably be irritable too. Whats going on with her? Some sort of heart problem?

----------


## Lentrax

"I'm sorry. But since you are not family, I can't share that with you. I can say that it is serious."

----------


## Xihirli

"Of course, Doctor," Menna says. "If she wants us to know, she'll tell us."

----------


## Lentrax

The doctor nods sagely. "I am sure she will. Probably. She can be fairly stubborn when she gets in her mind to though."

Hey! Isn't that privileged? Kotone calls out from her room.

"I _can_ make observations to people without discussing your condition," the doctor says.

Hmpf. May as well tell them then. You could probably do it better than me, and I don't want to deal with them prying later.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi shrugs. I aint forcing ya. But it would probably be useful to know, just in case.

----------


## Xihirli

"I dont think thats an accurate assumption about at least me and Hannah at all, I think weve been very good about giving you your space. Sure, nows a bad example, but you must admit this is an unusual circumstance."

----------


## Lentrax

Why dont we all step inside the room then, the doctor says, motioning everyone inside.

Once the door is closed, he turns to Kotone.

Are you sure? Once they know, they know.

Yeah. Just tell them. Maybe theyll understand things then.

The doctor sighs, then turns so he is facing all of you.

First. As you have seen or guessed, Fujiwara has a heart condition. Ordinarily, we could treat the condition, and she could lead a mostly normal life, with a few precautions.

But, she responded with contraindications to the treatment options. Which means that as things stand now

He looked over at her and she nodded as she turned to look out at the city glowing with the lights of night.

Her condition is terminal. She las at least six months. A year maybe. Two, if she doesnt push or stress herself.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna gasped, then came a bit nearer. 
"I'm sorry, Kotone. I... didn't know. Please, let me know anything I can do to help you through... your next few years."

----------


## Illven

Would um..... I guess, are we hoping for a heart transplant? Hannah asks, her stomach choosing this moment to growl.

----------


## Lentrax

The doctor nods. As though he knew someone was going to bring it up.

"Yes. That would be the next logical step. Actually first would be a pacemaker. But her body rejected the temporary one, and so we will not risk a full replacement."

The doctor crosses his arms across his chest, holding Kotone's chart to him. "The only other solution is a transplant. But after she rejected the pacemaker, we ran a few genetic tests."

He sighs. "Her only chance is a zero mismatch. Meaning it needs to have certain genetic markers, but be free of the defects those markers can cause. A zero mismatch is extremely rare. But we are searching for her. Every heart that comes up for donation is rapidly tested because of the limited viability of the organ. And Because of Kotone's extreme need, her genetic markers have been bumped to the top of the priority list. It's been three years since we learned of what we needed, and still nothing."

----------


## Illven

So if I had to guess, we'd need someone with a carrier of her condition? Hannah thinks outloud.

----------


## Lentrax

"No. A carrier of the condition would mean that the condition is present in their heart, and transplanting it into Kotone would just cause the same problem. No. They have to be free of the condition, but have the genetic markers that match hers so she won't reject the transplant."

----------


## jamieth

"I take it..." Sakura says quietly, after a pause, "There is no way to expand the search? Contact the international databases... No", she immediately shakes her head, "I don't know enough about how these things work to give suggestions..."

----------


## Esprit15

The donors heart can only last so long outside of the body before it also starts to die. Just a couple hours I think. He frowns. Weird that she rejected a pacemaker. Is she just allergic to a material in them?

----------


## Lentrax

"We aren't sure. But it is something that causes us to have to reject the entire line of treatment options," the doctor says. "But there it is. Fujiwara's condition in a nutshell."

He walks over to the girl and takes a look at a printout coming from one of the machines, and then notes something in her chart.

"They tell me that you were leaving work when you had the attack," he says. "I have to advise you again, Fujiwara, that pushing yourself too much, too hard, too far can and will exacerbate your condition. And each attack could bery well be your last. Your heart is becoming very rapidly unable to bear the strain."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna makes one more attempt to be comforting, offering Kotone a hand to hold.

----------


## Esprit15

It wasnt that she was working, it was that some jack*** decided to start shouting at her, Naomi says. It was a half truth, but it was closer than what the doctor had been told. She spilled a customers order and the dude started screaming like she had spat in his face. Thats hardly a normal thing to deal with.

----------


## Lentrax

Doctors right, Kotone says.I was done with work. S why I had my case with me.

She seems oblivious to Mennas attempt at comfort.

Well, regardless of what happened, the doctor begins. You had an attack, Ive lectured you on taking it easy, and your friends are here. Ill be back for another set of vitals in an hour, alright?

He gets up to leave.

----------


## Lentrax

Episode 2

Owner Of a Broken Heart
Days later, things seem to have come back to normal. You arrive at school that morning to the sight of Kotone carrying her guitar inside. But that is overshadowed by the fact that today is the day of the club recruitment drive. And some of the club members are starting early.

Some of them are running up to students, handing flyers, pointing toward the courtyard, where several booths have been erected. All of them have members out front, and behind them, each of them calling to students passing by. A lot of the students are stopping. Some others not bothering. A few loose students are going around trying to get enough others to sign up for their own clubs for interests ranging from general study groups, to fans of specific anime.

You are just coming to the scene when the assembled students seem to swoon in a wave.

Kotone, it would seem, has been discharged from the hospital.

But of course, there is still the matter of joining a club. What will you do?

*Spoiler: Scene 1*
Show

Unopposed roll. Choose whatever ability you wish to use, they are all at D8. And also please clearly state which clubs you are signing up for, so I can plan accordingly in the future.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna waves to Kotone, but focuses mostly on getting all her clubs in order. 
"So chess club meets on Thursdays, what day does Trivia meet?" She asks one of the people at those booths. 
She waves Hannah over if she sees her. "Want to join any clubs together? Any interest in sewing? Maybe we can make you clothes that fit!"

*Spoiler*
Show

Menna will be joining anything board/card game themed  Chess club seems most likely to me.
And anything history or archaeology based. 
A trivia competition like Brain Bowl / Quiz Bowl
If the Honors Society has a club and not just a top 10 list of students she'll join that too.
If Hannah joins Sewing club, she'll join that as well.

----------


## jamieth

It wouldn't be right to say Sakura didn't think about Kotone in the past days, but at the same time, she knew there was nothing she could do about it... and getting too concerned would only make more issues for everyone, so she concentrated on living a regular school life.

And that, of course, included joining the gymnastics team, which she hoped to do days ago... but apparently there were proper procedures. Still, she signed up as soon as she could, and now, as a proper member already, was getting ready to help the rest with recruitment, having already changed into her leotard...

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

*Skill*, strong +1, Reneissance Lady +1, Athletic +2; total *+4*

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi hims and and haws over what club he should join. He doesnt _want_ to join any of them. For most of the day he dodged the question when asked with Im still deciding and Whichever one has the cutest club president. Eventually though a happenstance conversation and spar with Ryou of the martial arts club hits the enbys mood just right. You know what, this could be fun, actually. His parents were going to be so disappointed.
*Spoiler*
Show

Conflict (+1), Roughhouse (+2)

----------


## Illven

Hannah for her part was practically beating people off with sticks. Word of her beauty had spread and thus practically every male student was making attempts to get her in their clubs.

No please. I'm not into sports.
No I'm sorry, I'm not a camper

Obviously with so many people offering she'd have no problem getting into her true desired clubs. Chess club, Future doctors of Japan, possibly Sewing.

*Spoiler*
Show


Strong skill, Feminine wiles

----------


## Xihirli

Menna stays next to Hannah and helps deflect boys. 
"As you can see from my previous school records, I'd be a shoe-in for the honors society!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just Honor Student and Strong Skill for +3.

----------


## Lentrax

> It wouldn't be right to say Sakura didn't think about Kotone in the past days, but at the same time, she knew there was nothing she could do about it... and getting too concerned would only make more issues for everyone, so she concentrated on living a regular school life.
> 
> And that, of course, included joining the gymnastics team, which she hoped to do days ago... but apparently there were proper procedures. Still, she signed up as soon as she could, and now, as a proper member already, was getting ready to help the rest with recruitment, having already changed into her leotard...
> 
> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> *Skill*, strong +1, Reneissance Lady +1, Athletic +2; total *+4*


It was placed upon Sakura, as one of the newbies, to prove she had what it took by signing up A couple of other new members. But that meant demonstrations. And while she never stopped, you are pretty sure you caught Kotone looking your way. More than once. And not just a glance.




> Naomi hims and and haws over what club he should join. He doesnt _want_ to join any of them. For most of the day he dodged the question when asked with Im still deciding and Whichever one has the cutest club president. Eventually though a happenstance conversation and spar with Ryou of the martial arts club hits the enbys mood just right. You know what, this could be fun, actually. His parents were going to be so disappointed.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Conflict (+1), Roughhouse (+2)


Parents be damned, Naomi puts on a show. And then after, you are walking away when you hear a voice over your shoulder.

Personal mission to beat up everhone at the school, or what? Her tone implies she is trying to be humorous. But the question is, does she hit the mark?




> Hannah for her part was practically beating people off with sticks. Word of her beauty had spread and thus practically every male student was making attempts to get her in their clubs.
> 
> No please. I'm not into sports.
> No I'm sorry, I'm not a camper
> 
> Obviously with so many people offering she'd have no problem getting into her true desired clubs. Chess club, Future doctors of Japan, possibly Sewing.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...


The nerd at the Chess club table goggles when you approach to sign up.

"S-h-sh- sure. But we only take m-m-members who can play. S-solve the puzzle? Black mates in 3."

_Skill D4, please._




> Menna stays next to Hannah and helps deflect boys. 
> "As you can see from my previous school records, I'd be a shoe-in for the honors society!"
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Just Honor Student and Strong Skill for +3.


Menna, signing up for her activities, just seems to miss catching even another glimpse of Kotone. Though she does happen to be nearby when she hears a familiar tapping behind her.

----------


## Lentrax

Hannah solves the puzzle. It wasn't that hard, and after it is don, the boy at the Chess club is clearly unsure of what to do.

Guess this means, she is in, doesn't it?

The boy sees Kotone coming toward Hannah. With a second attractive girl coming up to the booth, the boy seems to be too overwhelmed, and passes out as his nose starts to bleed.

----------


## Illven

Hannah, while pretty sure the boy is okay. Does at least make sure to check his vitals.

How are you, Kotone? Hannah asks with a small smile.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna finds herself smiling as she turns. "Koshiko?" She asks hopefully.

----------


## jamieth

_Can it be..._ Sakura thought, _No, impossible. With her concerts and the part time work, there's no way Kotone can also handle the schedule of the sports team... not to mention her condition..._ Well, she can always make sure later. For now, Sakura was just enjoying herself... and if it makes anyone interested, that's for the best.

----------


## Esprit15

Only if everyone in school fights me, he says, matching her humorous tone. I thought learning at least a little formal skill would do me some good. What about you? Find anything that spoke to you?

----------


## Lentrax

> Hannah, while pretty sure the boy is okay. Does at least make sure to check his vitals.
> 
> How are you, Kotone? Hannah asks with a small smile.


I'm fine, Kotone says quickly. I'm fine.




> Menna finds herself smiling as she turns. "Koshiko?" She asks hopefully.


It is indeed Hosiko. Her hair is in twin braids today, and her uniform jacket looks lopsided. "Ah. Hassan-san. I hope you are well today?"




> _Can it be..._ Sakura thought, _No, impossible. With her concerts and the part time work, there's no way Kotone can also handle the schedule of the sports team... not to mention her condition..._ Well, she can always make sure later. For now, Sakura was just enjoying herself... and if it makes anyone interested, that's for the best.


It was hard to tell if she was or not, because she didn't stay to watch, and with your next glance, you see her heading down the way. Toward what is hard to say.

"Alright!" Comes the call from Sato Kiromi, the captain of the girl's team. "Time for a break. Get some rest, hydrate, all that. Back in fifteen, alright?"




> Only if everyone in school fights me, he says, matching her humorous tone. I thought learning at least a little formal skill would do me some good. What about you? Find anything that spoke to you?


Maybe, Kotone says. We'll see, since club activities are required, there may be more competition than there would have been otherwise. Guess, we'll see.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna smiled. "Very well, thank you Hoshiko. I still feel a little bad about how I treated you at first. I get very... protective around Hannah, but that's no excuse. Could I make it up to you tonight at the park? I could put together a picnic for us."

----------


## Illven

Sorry about him. He uh... yeah Hannah gestures to the boy nervously.

----------


## jamieth

> It was hard to tell if she was or not, because she didn't stay to watch, and with your next glance, you see her heading down the way. Toward what is hard to say.
> 
> "Alright!" Comes the call from Sato Kiromi, the captain of the girl's team. "Time for a break. Get some rest, hydrate, all that. Back in fifteen, alright?"


"Sure", Sakura nods before heading out. Still in her leotard, because, well, 15 minutes isn't long at all, and wasting it on changing would be a waste. 
Finding Kotone doesn't take long, either; at this point, it seems that "go wherever there's a largest crowd" is a good working guideline on finding her.
*"Glad to see you're back"*, she smiles, *"did you pick a club already?"*

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna smiled. "Very well, thank you Hoshiko. I still feel a little bad about how I treated you at first. I get very... protective around Hannah, but that's no excuse. Could I make it up to you tonight at the park? I could put together a picnic for us."


"I am afraid I must politely decline," Hoshiko says. "I have family plans tonight."




> Sorry about him. He uh... yeah Hannah gestures to the boy nervously.


She quirks an eyebrow. Why would you apologize for a perv passing out?




> "Sure", Sakura nods before heading out. Still in her leotard, because, well, 15 minutes isn't long at all, and wasting it on changing would be a waste. 
> Finding Kotone doesn't take long, either; at this point, it seems that "go wherever there's a largest crowd" is a good working guideline on finding her.
> *"Glad to see you're back"*, she smiles, *"did you pick a club already?"*


Maybe. We'll see. If I don't get where I want, maybe I'll just play the Ill Girl card with the staff and try and get out of it. Heard another student already did that. Some blind girl.

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh." Menna noticeably deflates. 
_Is she just trying to let me down easy? Like she's just not interested? Or is it JUST TONIGHT that won't work?_
"Well uh... let me know if a good day comes up, okay? I'd really like to..." _Just say it just say it just say it just SAY IT so we're both talking about the same thing._
"Take you on a date. I promise, it'll be the best blend of Iranian/Egyptian cuisine you've ever had."

----------


## Lentrax

Hoshiko straightens up suddenly.

"I... I..."

She seems to take a moment to try and gather herself.

"I am not... saying no, Hassan-san."

She holds out a hand, offering it to the other girl. "Guide me to the student council? I would like to ask them to allow me to form my own club. We can talk about what it can be on the way there."

----------


## Xihirli

Mennas heart lifts up and she takes Hoshikos hand with a smile. 
"Of course. This way!" Menna  says brightly. She tries to find Hannahs eyes and waves at her in excitement.

----------


## Illven

"Cause I uh had to take care of him?" Hannah says shyly.

----------


## Lentrax

> Mennas heart lifts up and she takes Hoshikos hand with a smile. 
> "Of course. This way!" Menna  says brightly. She tries to find Hannahs eyes and waves at her in excitement.


Hoshiko's eyes go wide when Menna takes her hand and starts to walk off. "Ah! Hassan-san! Please, on your shoulder!"




> "Cause I uh had to take care of him?" Hannah says shyly.


Still doesn't need an apology. At least not to me.

A brief pause. Maybe to him if you do somethin' a little pervy yourself.

----------


## Illven

I would never! Hannah says blushing brightly.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna moves Hoshikos hand onto her shoulder.
"Oh sorry. So ah, why do you want to start your own club?"

----------


## Esprit15

Competition? In what? Surely there are enough club slots for the student population.

----------


## Lentrax

> I would never! Hannah says blushing brightly.


If you say so.




> Menna moves Hoshikos hand onto her shoulder.
> "Oh sorry. So ah, why do you want to start your own club?"


Hoshiko didnt smile, per se, but she had a look of contentment as Menna moves her hand.

You asked for a date. I will not date someone I have not known for long. Therefore, you and I will form a club so that we can spend time together ina formal setting before I decide or not. What should we form?




> Competition? In what? Surely there are enough club slots for the student population.


If you dont know, you wont, Kotone says.

But youll see. Soon enough.

----------


## Xihirli

"Well my favorite subject is Religion, especially older ones, but Im also really into games. Chess, which theres a club for, but also Senet, Catan, card games, tabletops and such. Theres no club for those. What about you and your interests? Got any itches that the clubs here wont scratch?"

----------


## Lentrax

"Choose something that you think I could do. Or that you could help me do."

----------


## Xihirli

"We could have a book club. And I could read the books to you," Menna suggests.

----------


## Lentrax

I can read, you know she said coyly.

----------


## Xihirli

"Alright, you read them to me," Menna cedes. "Book club?"

----------


## Lentrax

"Although, I must say, that I could have joined a book club from the other students. Teach me a game."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna grins. "Alright, will do. Ill teach you every game I know. Well be the" Menna laughs a bit. "How about we call it the Fake Gamer Gorl Club?"

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi looks at Kotone confused, but shrugs. *Spoiler*
Show

----------


## jamieth

> Maybe. We'll see. If I don't get where I want, maybe I'll just play the Ill Girl card with the staff and try and get out of it. Heard another student already did that. Some blind girl.


*"I see. Well, best of luck in getting where you actually want... I surely won't with br\eing forced into a club on anyone. Or, well, being forced into anything in general."*

----------


## Illven

So um....think I should still join chess club? Hannah asks

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna grins. "Alright, will do. Ill teach you every game I know. Well be the" Menna laughs a bit. "How about we call it the Fake Gamer Gorl Club?"


"I don't think something so crude. But we can figure something out."

As the two girls continue on, Hoshiko's hand on Menna's shoulder, they talk about what to do.




> Naomi looks at Kotone confused, but shrugs. *Spoiler*
> Show





> *"I see. Well, best of luck in getting where you actually want... I surely won't with br\eing forced into a club on anyone. Or, well, being forced into anything in general."*


Naomi and Sakura are left wondering about Kotone's crypticness, and wonder if part of it wasn't just Kotone not wanting to get her own hopes up about... whatever it was she is trying to do.




> So um....think I should still join chess club? Hannah asks


Dunno, Kotone says. Think you can stand to be stared at by a bunch of nerds who probably haven't been closer to a girl other than their mothers?

A little more time passes. Menna and Hoshiko go to form a club, and are approved by the faculty, in a move that is obviously seen as the staff being able to put more 'disability-friendly' messaging in the ads for next years preparations.

Outside, in the festival, a stage is being erected.

And everything starts to make sense. The school's Idol Club. They are setting up for a concert, and it seems like they are also the testing ground to find the players for the Idol Club's house band, uniVerse 5-fifty.

And in the mill of students gathered at the side of the stage, you spot the silver hair. Kotone is in the crowd of students that are attempting to make the grade and play for the Idol Club.

They are sorted into a few groups, and then those groups are separated and divided. It appears that they are being divided into bands.

The first one takes places on the stage. The school idols sit in chairs near the side. It appears that they intend on judging the bands and determining who they want.

You wonder if there is anything you can do for Kotone.

*Spoiler: Scene 2*
Show

This is an unnopposed Group Check. In order for Kotone to be selected for the band, you need a combined total roll of 25 or more.

*Allure D7:* Gather a crowd of students to become a cheering section for Kotone. +1VP
*Conflict D7:* Heckle other players to make them misperform. +1VP
*Skill D7:* Sway some of the people in the crowd with arguments for Kotone. +1VP
*Luck D10:* Hang on. You know one of the Idols? Talk to her. +2VP

----------


## Xihirli

Menna's first reaction to "they're setting up a concert" was trying to get out of there. But then she thinks of Kotone and glances at the judges. 
"Wait, is that Nosaka?" She approaches a stunning idol in the judges' area. She may be a stunner, but she's also a total nerd, they've played in a few games together. 
"Miho?" She says, approaching her. Miho jumps... and tears up one of her judging papers by mistake!
*"Ah!"* she says.
"I think I have tape. Would you like me to...?"
*"Oh, yes Menna. Could you fix that up for me? I'll just write around the tape I guess."*
Menna gets tape out of her backpack and starts working on it.
"Say. If you want a show, I know a very talented musician in the audience, Nosaka-San."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I need to roll a 6.
Okay so!
Work Ethic! I failed the last Skill roll so I get +2 to Luck.
Problem Solver! +2 to Luck since I'm helpful to Miho! 
And lastly, FORESIGHT: ODD so now there are 4 possible die faces that can get me to victory instead of one.

----------


## Illven

Hannah for her part was taking off her new clothes, and putting on her old ones. She couldn't take her new fancy clothes home without taking on the risk of her parents trying to return the items for money. Or selling them. 

In the middle of changing, she hears whispered conversation. Blushing heavily she starts to head in the direction of the sound.

It was her, Junko and her beau~

Um...uh hi..... Her blush intensifies. I'm uh.....do you wanna watch Kotone's audition with me? 

*Spoiler*
Show


Neutral allure, Naturally curvy, Feminine wiles, Peeping tom. +6

----------


## jamieth

*"I see"*, Salura nods, approaching the group Kotone was out in, *"That does seem like a place you'd enjoy... Hmm. In fact... Idol performances are about a show, aren't they? It might not exactly be planned, but... maybe I could join your audition as a backup dancer? I'm supposed to go back to promoting the RG team soon, but, you know, I can do that here just as well..."*
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Allure; Shameless (for still wearing a leotard), Runner's Glow => *+4*

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi does his best to gather some folks together to cheer for his friend. His best being to talk to his friends to get some folks together, and then (after making sure his uniform looked the epitome of mostly respectable young man) going to the various girls sports clubs and asking if they could help cheer for his friend. Shes really nervous, and I want her to have the best shot at this.

*Spoiler*
Show

Allure, Boyish Charm (+1), School King (+2)

Graceful: Automatic 4

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna's first reaction to "they're setting up a concert" was trying to get out of there. But then she thinks of Kotone and glances at the judges. 
> "Wait, is that Nosaka?" She approaches a stunning idol in the judges' area. She may be a stunner, but she's also a total nerd, they've played in a few games together. 
> "Miho?" She says, approaching her. Miho jumps... and tears up one of her judging papers by mistake!
> *"Ah!"* she says.
> "I think I have tape. Would you like me to...?"
> *"Oh, yes Menna. Could you fix that up for me? I'll just write around the tape I guess."*
> Menna gets tape out of her backpack and starts working on it.
> "Say. If you want a show, I know a very talented musician in the audience, Nosaka-San."
> 
> ...


"In the audience? If they're so great, why aren't they up here auditioning? We need a killer act this year so we can make it to the top of the charts."

Menna sees Kotone, sees she is in one of the groups to the side of the stage, tuning one of the pegs, strumming a note, then grimacing as she adjusts another peg.




> Hannah for her part was taking off her new clothes, and putting on her old ones. She couldn't take her new fancy clothes home without taking on the risk of her parents trying to return the items for money. Or selling them. 
> 
> In the middle of changing, she hears whispered conversation. Blushing heavily she starts to head in the direction of the sound.
> 
> It was her, Junko and her beau~
> 
> Um...uh hi..... Her blush intensifies. I'm uh.....do you wanna watch Kotone's audition with me? 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...


"Well, well. What do we have here," Junko says. "Do you just like walking around half naked? Or did you tear the clothes you bought at my shop too?"




> Naomi does his best to gather some folks together to cheer for his friend. His best being to talk to his friends to get some folks together, and then (after making sure his uniform looked the epitome of mostly respectable young man) going to the various girls sports clubs and asking if they could help cheer for his friend. Shes really nervous, and I want her to have the best shot at this.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Allure, Boyish Charm (+1), School King (+2)
> 
> Graceful: Automatic 4


Naomi gets a couple of looks as he goes around asking, but he eventually gets some luck with the basketball team. As they start heading with Naomi toward the stage area, one of them casually steps up next to him.

"So, when are we gonna see _you_ on the court?"




> *"I see"*, Salura nods, approaching the group Kotone was out in, *"That does seem like a place you'd enjoy... Hmm. In fact... Idol performances are about a show, aren't they? It might not exactly be planned, but... maybe I could join your audition as a backup dancer? I'm supposed to go back to promoting the RG team soon, but, you know, I can do that here just as well..."*
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Allure; Shameless (for still wearing a leotard), Runner's Glow => *+4*


Kotone looks up from her case. I.. don't think that's how it works? Like they wanted the musicians for the band. I am pretty sure that the dancers would have been with the Idol Club themselves?

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi laughs. Me? Basketball? Im cant reach a hoop on someones shoulders. Despite that, he does seem amused by the prospect. Why, you think I would be good?

----------


## Lentrax

Dont have to be tall to be good, the girl replies. Besides, I think youd look hot on the court.

----------


## Illven

> "Well, well. What do we have here," Junko says. "Do you just like walking around half naked? Or did you tear the clothes you bought at my shop too?"


Um... Well I was changing....cause I can't keep your quality clothes at home.... But um... I thought I heard y....someone. Hannah lets out.

----------


## Xihirli

"Oh! There she is!" Menna says, nodding to Kotone. "Ask me? There's your killer act right there." She indicates Kotone. 
"Alright, I'm gonna go find a spot to sit!" Menna looks about and spots Hannah in... Menna sighs. 
_Do I interrupt? She's with Junko, and... has a huge crush on her. I think I'll let her navigate this one on her own._
Menna tries to find three seats in a row, one for her, one for Hannah, and one for Hoshiko. "Hoshiko, would you like to listen to the auditions with me? I'll try to get Hannah over here too."

----------


## Esprit15

> Dont have to be tall to be good, the girl replies. Besides, I think youd look hot on the court.


He smiles. You just wanna see me sweaty in shorts and a jersey Maybe I can play a game or two after my friends show.

----------


## Lentrax

> Um... Well I was changing....cause I can't keep your quality clothes at home.... But um... I thought I heard y....someone. Hannah lets out.


"That's just a toy," she says. The toy ties to interrupt, going so far as saying "Hey," but Junko keeps talking over him.

"Don't mind him. What do you mean you can't keep clothes at home. That is what home is for."




> "Oh! There she is!" Menna says, nodding to Kotone. "Ask me? There's your killer act right there." She indicates Kotone. 
> "Alright, I'm gonna go find a spot to sit!" Menna looks about and spots Hannah in... Menna sighs. 
> _Do I interrupt? She's with Junko, and... has a huge crush on her. I think I'll let her navigate this one on her own._
> Menna tries to find three seats in a row, one for her, one for Hannah, and one for Hoshiko. "Hoshiko, would you like to listen to the auditions with me? I'll try to get Hannah over here too."


"Really," Miho says. "Girl with the silver hair? Must be something for you to put in a word for her."

As you offer to stay with Hoshiko, she smiles. "That sounds lovely."




> He smiles. You just wanna see me sweaty in shorts and a jersey Maybe I can play a game or two after my friends show.


"You'll let me see you sweaty?" the girl says, with a very interesting smirk on her face.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna sits next to Hoshiko and saves a seat for Hannah. 
"So uh... I gather you're some sort of queer. When did you come out? If you did, that is."
Menna decides to freely volunteer her answer. "I've pretty much known since I was ten."

----------


## Lentrax

Hoshiko doesn't turn her head.

"I don't know. I have never actually given it thought. Mostly because no one has ever thought to give me any consideration until now."

A slight pause.

"Until you."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna honestly looks confused. Not that Hoshiko can see that. 

"But... that... sorry, that really doesn't make sense to me. You're smart, drop-dead gorgeous, fun, eager to try new things, I just..." Menna shakes her head. 
"Hoshiko, from everything I've seen so far you are a ten out of ten catch. I hope you know that."

----------


## Lentrax

"You have to understand, Hassan-san," Hoshiko says. "I do not mean to say you are the first. But so far, you are the first to understand that I am different, and cannot do things the way they think they should be."

She reaches a hand over and touches Menna on the upper arm. "And so that means I would like to get to know you. We can see how we feel after that."

----------


## Xihirli

"Different?" Menna asks. "Because you want to get to know me first?" 
Menna smiles and puts a hand on Hoshiko's. 
"Well, I want to get to know you, too, and I'm excited to teach you all sorts of games. Proooobably not Great Wall right away, though I really like that one."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Great Wall takes about 4 hours.

----------


## Esprit15

What can I say? Im a sucker for a pretty face. Whats your name?

----------


## Illven

> "That's just a toy," she says. The toy ties to interrupt, going so far as saying "Hey," but Junko keeps talking over him.
> 
> "Don't mind him. What do you mean you can't keep clothes at home. That is what home is for."


Um...my parents would try to return and or sell them....

----------


## Lentrax

> "Different?" Menna asks. "Because you want to get to know me first?" 
> Menna smiles and puts a hand on Hoshiko's. 
> "Well, I want to get to know you, too, and I'm excited to teach you all sorts of games. Proooobably not Great Wall right away, though I really like that one."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Great Wall takes about 4 hours.


"No. Different in that I cannot simply do things. Not the same as sighted people."

Her fingers tap a rhythm on the handle of her cane, as she seems to gather her thoughts.

"I don't get to see things like the looks on people's faces. I have to determine moods only through the words people use and how they say them. That makes certain types of sarcasm very hard. That makes processing other people's emotions very hard, because I have no other cues to go off of. I don't go to the movies, because I cannot see them. They do nothing for me. Everything that relies on visual components are just so much... noise, to me."




> What can I say? Im a sucker for a pretty face. Whats your name?


"Tanaka Michi. You?"




> Um...my parents would try to return and or sell them....


"What? Sell your clothes? That is ridiculous."

----------


## Esprit15

Myagawa Naomi, he says, extending a hand.

----------


## Xihirli

_Wait, none of the people who have been into her before knew she was blind?_
But Menna just figures there's something she's not picking up on.
"I... get that. It's not the same, for me, of course, but I also miss what people mean half the time. I can _see_ people's faces, but I don't _understand_ them. Everything needs to be very literal to me, but people are so... wishy washy. Emotions matter so much, and I have them, and I care about those of other people's, but it's like I don't know how to work with them, you know? Games with rules are a lot easier. It seems like in life, when I'm talking to people, there's always ten hidden rules I'm not getting."
Menna squeezes Hoshiko's hand. 
"Again, not the same. But I think I understand."

----------


## Lentrax

> Myagawa Naomi, he says, extending a hand.


She takes the hand, and after you two give a quick shake, she looks over at where everyone is gathering for the show. Shows?

"Wait. What are we doing again?"




> _Wait, none of the people who have been into her before knew she was blind?_
> But Menna just figures there's something she's not picking up on.
> "I... get that. It's not the same, for me, of course, but I also miss what people mean half the time. I can _see_ people's faces, but I don't _understand_ them. Everything needs to be very literal to me, but people are so... wishy washy. Emotions matter so much, and I have them, and I care about those of other people's, but it's like I don't know how to work with them, you know? Games with rules are a lot easier. It seems like in life, when I'm talking to people, there's always ten hidden rules I'm not getting."
> Menna squeezes Hoshiko's hand. 
> "Again, not the same. But I think I understand."


Hoshiko stops fidgeting with her cane and turns to face Menna. She holds a hand up, and then seems to hesitate for a moment before slightly spreading her fingers.

"May I?" She asks, holding the hand up toward Menna.

----------


## Xihirli

"Of course," Menna says, holding still. 
She feels a little... excited, for Hoshiko to finally "see" her. It feels... mutual.

----------


## Lentrax

It takes a moment, but Hoshiko places her hand to the side of Menna's face. She does not, as Menna thought she would, run it over her face to 'see' her. Instead the blind girl just lets the hand rest there for a moment, on the side of Menna's face.

It also gives her, for the first real time that Menna recalls, the opportunity to look right at her face. Her eyes are hazy, like they are looking through perpetual clouds.

"There you are," she says softly. "Perhaps with both of us together we can make something."

----------


## Esprit15

Apparently the Idol Club has an audition in order to get in, so were going to cheer on Kotone when shes up. Pretty, white haired girl. Youll know her when you see her.

----------


## Lentrax

"Oh. OKay. Sounds good to me."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna stares at Hoshikos eyes, then her lips. She stops herself, though, since Hoshiko indicated a clear desire to go slow.
"I Im not sure what you mean, Hoshiko-San, but I look forward to finding out."

----------


## Illven

> "What? Sell your clothes? That is ridiculous."


How else are we supposed to feed your brothers. Hannah says clearly mocking whoever said that.

----------


## jamieth

> Kotone looks up from her case. I.. don't think that's how it works? Like they wanted the musicians for the band. I am pretty sure that the dancers would have been with the Idol Club themselves?


*"Really? Oh well. Anyway, good luck on the stage - if the judges know what they're doing, they'll pick you anyways."*

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna stares at Hoshikos eyes, then her lips. She stops herself, though, since Hoshiko indicated a clear desire to go slow.
> "I Im not sure what you mean, Hoshiko-San, but I look forward to finding out."


Hoshiko takes her hand and places it on her chest. "I can't see facial gestures."

She moves the hand to Menna's chest over her heart. "You say you don't understand them. Perhaps together we can make an entire person."




> How else are we supposed to feed your brothers. Hannah says clearly mocking whoever said that.


"Well, that's just ridiculous," Junko says. She picks up her schoolbag and pushes it into Hannah's arms. "Guess what? You're my new assistant. And I demand she be clothed properly, in the clothes I provide her. If anyone has a problem with that."

"I do," the boy says behind her. "I thought I was your assist-"

"You're fired. I have a problem to solve, and your sacrifice will make it worthwhile. I'll get you a chance with Taki-chan. She is who you were interested in anyway."




> *"Really? Oh well. Anyway, good luck on the stage - if the judges know what they're doing, they'll pick you anyways."*


It's bad luck to wish good luck on a stage, Kotone says. But I'll do what I can.

----------


## Illven

Hannah takes the bag in her arms eagerly. She then turns to the boy a look of confusion on her face. But, Junko is beautiful? She says in reference to his preference for Taka.

----------


## Lentrax

"Oh, don't mind him," Junko says. "Ichiro here is more into butts. Don't mind him."

She waves him on. "Don't worry, Ichiro, I will get you into Taki-chan's sights. Now go. I have to prepare my new assistant."

----------


## Xihirli

Menna honestly isnt a fan of the idea that her autism or Hoshikos blindness made them less-than-human, but understands that Hoshiko is going for a sweet moment. 
Deciding not to ruin it, Menna put a hand over Hoshikos.

"May I kiss you?"

----------


## Illven

> "Oh, don't mind him," Junko says. "Ichiro here is more into butts. Don't mind him."
> 
> She waves him on. "Don't worry, Ichiro, I will get you into Taki-chan's sights. Now go. I have to prepare my new assistant."


Hannah is eager to be prepared.

What first, boss?

----------


## Lentrax

> Menna honestly isnt a fan of the idea that her autism or Hoshikos blindness made them less-than-human, but understands that Hoshiko is going for a sweet moment. 
> Deciding not to ruin it, Menna put a hand over Hoshikos.
> 
> "May I kiss you?"


Hoshiko chuckles. "Hah. Listen to me, going on like a character in a romance novel. Next thing you know, some protagonist will come in and steal the scene. Wouldn't that be funny?"




> Hannah is eager to be prepared.
> 
> What first, boss?


"First, you don't call me boss. Show me your hands."

Hannah does so, and Junko inspects Hannah's nails. "Nope. This won't do. You are going to go get a manicure. I like green."

She looks around, making sure they aren't being observed. She then walks in a slow circle around Hannah. "You are going to have a gym membership. Tone your legs."

And then Hannah gets a shock as Junko spanks her once. "And stand straight. You're a good looking girl. Start acting like it. No more slouching."

----------


## Illven

> "First, you don't call me boss. Show me your hands."
> 
> Hannah does so, and Junko inspects Hannah's nails. "Nope. This won't do. You are going to go get a manicure. I like green."
> 
> She looks around, making sure they aren't being observed. She then walks in a slow circle around Hannah. "You are going to have a gym membership. Tone your legs."
> 
> And then Hannah gets a shock as Junko spanks her once. "And stand straight. You're a good looking girl. Start acting like it. No more slouching."


Is um.....Junko good then? Hannah blushes cherry red.

And um........ can I get an advance to pay for all that?

----------


## Xihirli

Menna opens her mouth, then shuts it. Hoshiko didn't answer her question  maybe that was on purpose. This was the part Menna really hated about social interaction. What's on purpose? What's a mistake? Is she supposed to follow up on her question because it was ignored, or was being ignored a code for "don't ask that?" 
_Well... if Hoshiko's interested in me, she'll have to learn I need people do be direct sooner or later._
"Apologies Hoshiko-San... if I was too forward. I didn't mean to make you uncomfortable. And... for what it's worth, I think you'd be a wonderful protagonist."

----------


## Lentrax

The first of the groups starts playing. Its obvious they have talent, and a lot of the crowd seems to be getting into it. You watch over were the others are waiting to take their turns, and its obvious Kotone's group is not doing so well. They seem to be arguing over something, but from here you can't tell what.

The next group gets up and plays. Kotone's group seems to be falling apart, but at least from where you are, it seems to be three of them yelling at one of the other girls in the group. She is yelling at them and wildly gesticulating, pointing out to the crowd. The current group finishes up, and are hustled off the stage by the stage hands. And then Kotone's group starts walking onto the stage. Only three of the four. The other girl stays off stage, seeming to fume.

Kotone plugs her guitar into the amps. She then heads over to the mic and taps it to check that its live.

Right. We're group F. We have Keiko on drums. Hiroshi on Bass. I am Kotone on Lead guitar and as of about five minutes ago, I will also be doing lead vocals. And for your consideration here we go. 

She turns to the other two, confirming they are ready. Kotone whips around, hand grabbing the mic, and starts to sing.

_Baby, baby tell me more of your lies!


Hurt and pain
Still not enough to let go
Have you felt this way?
Is there a cure to endure this deathless woe?
Will I fall and break
Or will true love prevail?_

*Spoiler: Kotone's musical selection*
Show

Sweet True Lies by Beast In Black

----------


## Xihirli

Menna claps for each group, and winces a bit at the rock-styled music Kotone loves so much. She doesn't dislike rock, it's just that it takes her a second to adjust to sudden changes in sounds. 
"I don't know if I'm ready for that yet..." Menna whispers to Hoshiko, and then smiles.
"But my kids are gonna love it."

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi watches the interaction between the girls, slightly surprised at the exchange. Was Kotone being dramatic? Had the other girl done something? Things to investigate! But for now, his job was to just cheer the girl on.

----------


## Lentrax

After the performances, the Idol Club came up on stage, and announced that they would be posting the results for the band on Monday. But until then they said they would be putting on a couple of performances themselves over the course of the rest of the day.

The day progresses, and the various cooking clubs have started selling their wares. Many students were drawn to them by the smells that wafted over the crowds, enticing those with emptier stomachs. But as time went on, more and more students are heading to get food.

*Spoiler: Scene 3*
Show

Unnoposed Roll

Allure D8: Charm your way into getting something special. +1VP
Skill D8: Show off your own flair for cooking, or for knowing how to combine different foods into something unique! +1 VP
Conflict: Food is good, but you need some extra cash for it, and you know who to get it from. +1 VP
Luck D8: Yoi brought your own food, so you get your choice of where to sit. +1 VP

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi looks around, just existing on vibes for much of the festival. And flirting with anyone cute running a good stand.

*Spoiler*
Show

Allure, School King (+2), Boyish Charm (+1)

----------


## Xihirli

"Anything special you want?" Menna asks Hoshiko. "I'll try to get it."
Menna notices a brownie stand manned by a friend she used to play Catan with and slinks by. 
"Hey, could I get some brownies for two? I promise to host game night, invite Hannah over too." Menna smiles brightly to her. 

*Spoiler: ROLLZ*
Show

Allure with Trustworthy for +2. And I fully intend to keep this promise!

----------


## Illven

Unfortunately for Hannah she couldn't have fun with harem hijinks.

For she was filling out forms.....

For her new job~

*Spoiler*
Show


Charging complete poverty.

----------


## jamieth

Since Sakura was delayed by the idol selection show, other girls in the RG club had to cover for her at the member attraction process - and, therefore, it was only fair that Sakura had to take over their shifts later in the day.

Which is why, when it came to trying out the food, she was hungry enough to not bother with changing. Sure, a girl in a leotard might attract some unwanted attention... but Sakura didn't really mind, or care.
*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show

Neutral Allure, Shameless, Runner's Glow for +4

----------


## Lentrax

> Since Sakura was delayed by the idol selection show, other girls in the RG club had to cover for her at the member attraction process - and, therefore, it was only fair that Sakura had to take over their shifts later in the day.
> 
> Which is why, when it came to trying out the food, she was hungry enough to not bother with changing. Sure, a girl in a leotard might attract some unwanted attention... but Sakura didn't really mind, or care.
> *Spoiler: Mechanics*
> Show
> 
> Neutral Allure, Shameless, Runner's Glow for +4


Cute girl in a leotard, as it turns out, is an excellent way to get food. A lot of food. More than is probably healthy for someone trying to maintain an athletes physique.

The real problem with it though is seeing that it doesnt go to waste.

I see you made a stop at the American Cuisine club, Kotone says, eyeing the amount of food in front of you.

That cant be good for you




> Unfortunately for Hannah she couldn't have fun with harem hijinks.
> 
> For she was filling out forms.....
> 
> For her new job~
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


By filling out forms, it turns out Junko means filling in measurements so that she can get an appropriately sized wardrobe for Hannah.

You will have two full sets of school uniforms. Tailored to fit you.

She taps the written measurements. These cant be right. You will come to my home tonight. You will be measured by my personal seamstress.




> "Anything special you want?" Menna asks Hoshiko. "I'll try to get it."
> Menna notices a brownie stand manned by a friend she used to play Catan with and slinks by. 
> "Hey, could I get some brownies for two? I promise to host game night, invite Hannah over too." Menna smiles brightly to her. 
> 
> *Spoiler: ROLLZ*
> Show
> 
> Allure with Trustworthy for +2. And I fully intend to keep this promise!


Just nothing odd. But Ill try just about anything, if you can tell me what it is.




> Naomi looks around, just existing on vibes for much of the festival. And flirting with anyone cute running a good stand.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Allure, School King (+2), Boyish Charm (+1)


Naomi goes around, checking things out, and then runs into a familiar face. Literally. He turns away from one of the stalls and collided with Tanaka. She lands with a hard exhale and a hand to her forehead where she collided with Naomi.

Oww, she says, rubbing the spot on her head.

----------


## Esprit15

Naomi rubs the spot where he crashed into the girl. Ow hey, you alright? He offers a hand to the girl.

----------


## Xihirli

Menna comes back with some cookies and a pretty standard lunch. 
"I think these are gingerbread," she says happily to Hoshiko, offering her half the cookies. 
She looks about. "Huh. Usually Hannah sits with me. I wonder where she's run off to."

----------


## Illven

> By filling out forms, it turns out Junko means filling in measurements so that she can get an appropriately sized wardrobe for Hannah.
> 
> You will have two full sets of school uniforms. Tailored to fit you.
> 
> She taps the written measurements. These cant be right. You will come to my home tonight. You will be measured by my personal seamstress.


They probably..... Hannah starts before Junko finishes her statement. Some strange part of Hannah desperately wants to be at Junko's house.

I would love that!

----------


## jamieth

> Cute girl in a leotard, as it turns out, is an excellent way to get food. A lot of food. More than is probably healthy for someone trying to maintain an athletes physique.
> 
> The real problem with it though is seeing that it doesnt go to waste.
> 
> I see you made a stop at the American Cuisine club, Kotone says, eyeing the amount of food in front of you.
> 
> That cant be good for you


*"I'm afraid so"*, Sakura smiles, *"But then, refusing would be impolite... of course, I'm not going to actually eat all of that, so feel free to join if you want. What about the audition, when will the results be announced?"*

----------


## Lentrax

> Naomi rubs the spot where he crashed into the girl. Ow hey, you alright? He offers a hand to the girl.


She takes it. Dont worry. I dont think you hit me hard enough to cause a concussion. What about you? Everything okay up there?




> Menna comes back with some cookies and a pretty standard lunch. 
> "I think these are gingerbread," she says happily to Hoshiko, offering her half the cookies. 
> She looks about. "Huh. Usually Hannah sits with me. I wonder where she's run off to."


Hoshiko takes a cookie, and starts eating it. So, you prefer girls? Is that youre spending the time with me?




> They probably..... Hannah starts before Junko finishes her statement. Some strange part of Hannah desperately wants to be at Junko's house.
> 
> I would love that!


You will not be the first to regret saying that, Junko says.

6 PM, sharp. And we will also be able to discuss getting you properly done up.




> *"I'm afraid so"*, Sakura smiles, *"But then, refusing would be impolite... of course, I'm not going to actually eat all of that, so feel free to join if you want. What about the audition, when will the results be announced?"*


Dont know, Kotone says, taking a sandwich from the selection presented to her. Tomorrow, probably. Tuesday at the latest. They will want time to get us up to speed with their material. Guess well see.

----------


## Xihirli

"I... yes, I'm gay," Menna answers. "But... I'm spending time with you _specifically_ because yes, you're pretty, but you're also quick, smart, and disarming. Plus it shows a lot of adaptability to ask to learn how to get into new hobbies with me. And... yeah." Menna blushes and looks down.

----------


## Esprit15

Oh yeah, nothing too important up there. How you been enjoying the festival?

----------

